# Massive delays from Russia Post



## ghemml

Any have experienced delays on shipping from Russia?

Apparently many of my shippings end up "Export" then follow by "Arrived in Russia Federation" then couple of days later "Export" and then again "Arrive in Russia Federation". So in short some items had been export and return back to russia 3 to 5 times. Also I have shipping that has stuck for more than 95 days, and emailing Russian postal services is just a complete waste of time.


----------



## jose-CostaRica

My order has been "exported" 3 times now and 5 weeks have passed already

using Tapatalk!


----------



## ThePossumKing

I have had worse service with the USPS than with Russian Post. The last 3 watches I ordered took about 10-14 days to get to the USA from Russia, but then another 2-3 weeks to get to me from New York. Which makes no sense at all. The last watch I ordered took 9 days total to get to my door, but the seller had an actual shipping label on the package and it was marked "Russian Air Post" instead of the usual package with a handwritten label and about a dozen stamps that I'm used to.


----------



## ghemml

jose-CostaRica said:


> My order has been "exported" 3 times now and 5 weeks have passed already
> 
> using Tapatalk!


same issues I getting, I have more than 5 items stuck at Russian Postal services ending up exported for 3 to 4 times now.

At the same time I stop buying stuff from Russia.



ThePossumKing said:


> I have had worse service with the USPS than with Russian Post. The last 3 watches I ordered took about 10-14 days to get to the USA from Russia, but then another 2-3 weeks to get to me from New York. Which makes no sense at all. The last watch I ordered took 9 days total to get to my door, but the seller had an actual shipping label on the package and it was marked "Russian Air Post" instead of the usual package with a handwritten label and about a dozen stamps that I'm used to.


At least it landed in your country, mine just export out of Russia just to return back to Russia again.


----------



## ghemml

Saw many new Vostok SE from Meranom, but the recent postage issues made me stop ordering. Not sure if EMS will be any better? :-(


----------



## jose-CostaRica

I'm sure EMS works as it should... you are paying a lot to get the parcel faster... but the price would probably be the same as the watch itself

using Tapatalk!


----------



## MEzz

Ugh, i am expecting 3 meranom specials. Looks like I am going to need to wait a bit more.


----------



## ghemml

One of my orders

Frustrating :-|


07.07.2015 08:36:00
Edinichnyy.
Acceptance422980, CHistopol104000, Moscow0.205
 
08.07.2015 10:19:00
Left the sorting center.422999, CHistopol MRP-09.07.2015 06:48:00
Left the sorting center.420965, Kazan MSTS UOSP-16.07.2015 14:28:00Pribylo v mesto mezhdunarodnogo obmena.102972, MR LTS Vnukovo MMPO tsekh-2-19.07.2015 20:58:00Handed to customs102972, MR LTS Vnukovo MMPO tsekh-20.20519.07.2015 20:59:00Released by customs.
Customs clearance completed102972, MR LTS Vnukovo MMPO tsekh-20.20523.07.2015 17:55:00Eksport mezhdunarodnoy pochty102976, MR LTS Vnukovo tsekh-10.20523.07.2015 17:55:00Left the sorting center.102976, MR LTS Vnukovo tsekh-1-08.08.2015 06:31:00Eksport mezhdunarodnoy pochty102976, MR LTS Vnukovo tsekh-10.20508.08.2015 06:31:00Left the sorting center.102976, MR LTS Vnukovo tsekh-1-08.08.2015 17:32:00Arrived to Russian Federation.102320, Moscow-Domodedovo AOPP-13.08.2015 14:36:00Sorting.102976, MR LTS Vnukovo tsekh-1-


----------



## ghemml

"Arrived to Russian Federation."

Its like WTF??? Boomerang Mail services?


----------



## Chascomm

What country are you in?


----------



## Coug76

This summer has not been a shining example of Russia Post efficiency. 

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## ghemml

Singapore


----------



## WFH

My latest order has been shipped August 7, and it's supposedly landed in France yesterday. So no complaints for now here, Russian Post usually takes at least 1-2 weeks to get the parcels out of the country.


----------



## meranom

Not all parcels delayed
Delayed some parcels which were sent in June.


----------



## CanukKurtz

This has been my recent experience as well. New bands and bezel waiting....


----------



## ghemml

CanukKurtz said:


> This has been my recent experience as well. New bands and bezel waiting....
> 
> View attachment 5056193


"Arrived to Russia Federation" does it mean went out and return back where it started.


----------



## 103ssv

No problems here.








It's up to Dutch customs now if it will be delayed.


----------



## mreyman73

Coug76 said:


> This summer has not been a shining example of Russia Post efficiency.
> 
> Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


They're too busy showing off their tanks.


----------



## CanukKurtz

ghemml said:


> "Arrived to Russia Federation" does it mean went out and return back where it started.


That's how I interpret it. The saving grace is sellers like Meranom and Zenitar are stand up folks and will make things right should the goods never arrive.


----------



## willjackson

My order from etsy occurred on August 3rd, on August 19th it's in Kearney, NJ (about another 2days until i get it)!
Quick delivery from Izhevsk Russia and a super awesome seller to boot! I'm not complaining....
But not as good at Latvian post, order placed on August 11th, received today (August 18th). ONE WEEk from Latvia, I'm thinking of having my Russian sellers send stuff to Latvia and have those speed demons in Latvia take over from there! (Just kidding Ruslan!)


----------



## Chascomm

mreyman73 said:


> They're too busy showing off their tanks.


I wasn't aware that the Russian Postal service used tanks. ;-)

(just to be clear, that was actually a subtle reminder about the forum rule concerning political discussion)


----------



## ghemml

My most epic shipping from Russia...


*Track:* RA*********RU 
*Processed*: for 3.54 sec. 
*Days:* 95 
*Sender:* P*****SKIY 
*Weight:* 0.032 kg 


*Last event*:
*Date/time:* 05.06.2015 18:35:00 
*Type:* Processing *Description:* Left the sorting center 
*Place:* 104006, Moscow PCI-6 


95 Days :roll:


----------



## 103ssv

Just received mine:


----------



## Da Maui Life

ghemml said:


> My most epic shipping from Russia...
> 
> 
> *Track:* RA*********RU
> *Processed*: for 3.54 sec.
> *Days:* 95
> *Sender:* P*****SKIY
> *Weight:* 0.032 kg
> 
> 
> *Last event*:
> *Date/time:* 05.06.2015 18:35:00
> *Type:* Processing *Description:* Left the sorting center
> *Place:* 104006, Moscow PCI-6
> 
> 
> 95 Days :roll:


Shnikes!


----------



## ghemml

Da Maui Life said:


> Shnikes!


I think this item now should be still on its way to Mars. :-s


----------



## James Leong

Bro, same here. Ordered from smirs.com and im still waiting for the parcel reach my doorsteps. Been 78 days since my parcel is exported from russia. 

P.S Im from sg too


----------



## KeyzerSausage

I have only ordered one watch from Russia, and was very worried about the horror stories i read. It came in 8 days, though. Quite a few of then were the customs here holding it. I got lucky, I guess.


----------



## ghemml

James Leong said:


> Bro, same here. Ordered from smirs.com and im still waiting for the parcel reach my doorsteps. Been 78 days since my parcel is exported from russia.
> 
> P.S Im from sg too


Guess SG is not a good place to buy from Russia


----------



## Zany4

I have a Vostok Retro on order from CC that just shipped yesterday. It shows up in the Russia post system as accepted. I added it to my signature in anticipation of getting my first Russian. Excited and hoping to it arrives safely and within 60 days.


----------



## ghemml

I have 2 items that will end up in nowhere at the moment, one almost 100 days an another closing to 60 days. Probably shipping from Russia to my country is a nightmare...


----------



## mariomart

ghemml said:


> I have 2 items that will end up in nowhere at the moment, one almost 100 days an another closing to 60 days. Probably shipping from Russia to my country is a nightmare...


I have one watch currently experiencing it's first return Moscow trip, hopefully it will enjoy another attempt to escape this week. I'm in Australia and my last couple of watches took around 25 days, where are you ghemmi?


----------



## James Leong

ghemml said:


> Guess SG is not a good place to buy from Russia


Ya sia, where to get Vostok other than online sources ? Btw you gonna mod the bezel?


----------



## ghemml

James Leong said:


> Ya sia, where to get Vostok other than online sources ? Btw you gonna mod the bezel?


Normally I get from Zenitar(He ship to me via EMS) or Meranom, rugift and one more russian seller, I also bought from ruscamera. But stop ordering anything from Russia at the moment until the shipping is resovled.

I have modded a few but bezel bought from am-watches


----------



## ghemml

mariomart said:


> I have one watch currently experiencing it's first return Moscow trip, hopefully it will enjoy another attempt to escape this week. I'm in Australia and my last couple of watches took around 25 days, where are you ghemmi?


I'm from Singapore, I have quite a few items(about 5 items) going back and forward since mid May. And a few items(Around 2) trying to reach Mars, lol


----------



## James Leong

ghemml said:


> James Leong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya sia, where to get Vostok other than online sources ? Btw you gonna mod the bezel?
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I get from Zenitar(He ship to me via EMS) or Meranom, rugift and one more russian seller, I also bought from ruscamera. But stop ordering anything from Russia at the moment until the shipping is resovled.
> 
> I have modded a few but bezel bought from am-watches
Click to expand...

Am-watches is german(?) so its somewhat "safe" to buy from there?


----------



## ghemml

James Leong said:


> Am-watches is german(?) so its somewhat "safe" to buy from there?


No issues so far shipping from germany to singapore


----------



## James Leong

ghemml said:


> James Leong said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am-watches is german(?) so its somewhat "safe" to buy from there?
> 
> 
> 
> No issues so far shipping from germany to singapore
Click to expand...

But the things there is a lil pricey, have you tried boris_gvb from ebay?


----------



## ghemml

James Leong said:


> But the things there is a lil pricey, have you tried boris_gvb from ebay?


I bought a few from him before, but still subject to Russia Postal roulette


----------



## sonics

I think they would be faster if they would deliver by horses. Waiting for a pair of wire lugs, too. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## CanukKurtz

James Leong said:


> But the things there is a lil pricey, have you tried boris_gvb from ebay?


I ordered a bezel from boris_gvb the same day I ordered the watch whose tracking I posted earlier. The bezel arrived in just under 2 weeks.


----------



## ghemml

Going to wait for another 2 to 3 more weeks, before I initiate a mass refund. Total 6 items more than 40 days.

Tired of monitoring the tracking status every day.

-__________________________-

http://ntv.livejournal.com/276669.html


----------



## ghemml

CanukKurtz said:


> I ordered a bezel from boris_gvb the same day I ordered the watch whose tracking I posted earlier. The bezel arrived in just under 2 weeks.


This might not be applicable for other in different country, especially Asia. :-(


----------



## James Leong

ghemml said:


> Going to wait for another 2 to 3 more weeks, before I initiate a mass refund. Total 6 items more than 40 days.
> 
> Tired of monitoring the tracking status every day.
> 
> -__________________________-
> 
> http://ntv.livejournal.com/276669.html


Paypal already credited me my money already lol


----------



## Da Maui Life

Everything seems to be going smoothly for my parts, knock on wood. @ the infamous ISC New York and only a few thousand miles to go.


ationDatePlaceOperation attributeWeight (kg)Declared value (rub)Payment on delivery (rub)Addressed to ZIP codePost office nameZIP codeAddress Acceptance19.08.2015 12:14115127Moskva CMPSingle0,013--104000Соединенные Штаты АмерикиProcessing19.08.2015 12:14115127Moskva CMPLeft the acceptance point0,013--Processing19.08.2015 16:05102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Processing23.08.2015 19:54102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center---Export of international mail23.08.2015 19:56102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2---Соединенные Штаты Америки
 *Product & Tracking Information*

*Postal Product:*


*Features:*



Registered Mail™




DATE & TIMESTATUS OF ITEMLOCATIONAugust 25, 2015 , 11:53 pmProcessed Through Sort FacilityISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) 
Your item has been processed through our sort facility in ISC NEW YORK NY(USPS) at 11:53 pm on August 25, 2015.

 Origin Post is Preparing Shipment 


----------



## ghemml

Maybe substandard services shipping to my country...


----------



## Zany4

What I don't get is that there was activity (left the sorting center) with my shipment on 8/22 but it took until 8/26 for it to actually show up in the tracking system. I thought most of this tracking technology was automatic. Maybe their post offices are still using dial-up modems for updates. No high speed networking?


----------



## elsoldemayo

I had a package sent on the 18th of June and the tracking showed it leave Russia twice as well. The seller checked the details and was told "after 2 unsuccessful tries to send it via airmail it had been sent by ground mail". What caused the failure to ship it via airmail is a mystery but it turned up in Ireland today having last been seen on the Russian Postal tracking on July 11th. So while 6 weeks without any details should be unusual, in the reality of the Russian postal system it may not be _that _unusual.


----------



## RFollia

I suffered enormous delays too. Last orders, one took one-and-a-half months to arrive, but the following one just took 10 days. But they reached me, so no problem. Best regards and hope your issue is solved soon


----------



## ghemml

RFollia said:


> I suffered enormous delays too. Last orders, one took one-and-a-half months to arrive, but the following one just took 10 days. But they reached me, so no problem. Best regards and hope your issue is solved soon



*Track:* RA*******RU
*Processed*: for 0.95 sec.
*Days:* 102
*Sender:* P******Y
*Weight:* 0.032 kg


*Last event*:
*Date/time:* 05.06.2015 18:35:00
*Type:* Processing *Description:* Left the sorting center
*Place:* 104006, Moscow PCI-6


Mine took more than 3 months and the item still have not decided where it want to go...

No more buying from Russia... save myself from the nightmare...


----------



## BerlinG-Fan

Acceptance05.08.2015 14:22422980CHistopol'


Processing17.08.2015 02:17102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center



No Activities since 10 days. Have to go to Holiday without my ordered SE


----------



## Brianch

I have a package at vnukovo since 7 August, at this rate it will be a Christmas present to myself! Happy days!


----------



## Zany4

My package just got to the Vnukovo quagmire from Kirov after 7 days. We'll see how it goes. Maybe it has to do with how well the shipper fills out the paperwork, or maybe there was just a summer glut of packages.


----------



## komokino

has anyone ever had a successful refund due to having to wait a ridiculous amount of time but then the item arrived later, effectively making it free?


----------



## James Leong

komokino said:


> has anyone ever had a successful refund due to having to wait a ridiculous amount of time but then the item arrived later, effectively making it free?


Me. 2 watches


----------



## BerlinG-Fan

Possible update on mine. Had a ticket in the postbox telling that a package couldnt be delivered to me today. Going to pick it up tomorrow morning at the post office right before getting to the airport to go on holiday. This would be an amazing last minute arrival.



BerlinG-Fan said:


> Acceptance05.08.2015 14:22422980CHistopol'
> 
> 
> Processing17.08.2015 02:17102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center
> 
> 
> No Activities since 10 days. Have to go to Holiday without my ordered SE


----------



## ghemml

Their standard nonsense reply regardless of what inquire you ask, make you feel like you are talking to a bot



> Dear foreign customers!
> 
> Please, take note, this web-based application is a local Russian Post system which enables to provide information to the customers who live in Russia.
> According to the provisions of the Universal Postal Convention all the international customer's inquiries are handling between designated postal operators -members of the Universal Postal Union. Therefore, we recommend you to apply the postal service of your country to initiate the inquiry.
> You may use the official site Russian Post Почта России. Главная страница to track international postal items on the Russian territory.
> We request UPU Designated Operators to transmit the inquiries via UPU determined means of communication.
> 
> Thank you for your understanding.
> Kind regards, Russian Post


----------



## mariomart

I think I found the reason, blame these guys ;-)

Logistics Center In Vnukovo Stock Video 50906598 | HD Stock Footage


----------



## James Leong

mariomart said:


> I think I found the reason, blame these guys ;-)
> 
> Logistics Center In Vnukovo Stock Video 50906598 | HD Stock Footage


Dont understand that video, care to explain ?


----------



## mariomart

James Leong said:


> Dont understand that video, care to explain ?


I was trying to have a bit of fun, the video shows a couple of guys who work at the Logistics Center in Vnukovo just standing around appearing to be not doing much at all. This is where most of our missing parcels are being repeatedly returned to and then sent out again. I'm not being serious.


----------



## Zany4

Looks like my watch may have made it thru the maze. The tracking number is in the USPS system now and I hope the next line in the RUpost system will say Import of International Mail USA...


Acceptance	21.08.2015 12:00	610001	Kirov 1	Single	0,207	-	-	104000	USA

Processing	22.08.2015 16:27	610962	Kirov MSC UOPo	Left the sorting center	-	-	- 

Processing	27.08.2015 16:25	102972	MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2	Arrived at international office of exchange	-	-	- 

Customs clearance completed	29.08.2015 09:50	102972	MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2	Released by customs	0,207	-	- 

Handed to customs	29.08.2015 09:50	102972	MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2 0,207	-	- 

Processing	29.08.2015 22:05	102972	MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2	Left the sorting center	-	-	- 

Export of international mail	29.08.2015 22:06	102972	MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2 0,207	-	- USA


----------



## Vintovka

I guess I got lucky here (Knock on wood). I placed the order for my new tonneau cased Amphibian with an Ebayer in St. Petersburg on the 21st and got a notice yesterday that it had cleared the USPS ISC in New York. I'm guessing I should have my watch by Wednesday or so?

Can't say I'm not surprised, however. I have more than a passing familiarity with how the Russian Postal Service works. I can remember standing in a long (and extremely slow) line at a Russian Post Office waiting to pick up a package. When 4pm (or whatever time Russian POs close) rolled around, the windows slammed shut and they turned off the lights. They locked the doors as soon as the last out-of-luck customers wandered out.

I've mailed packages that arrived at that very same office in two weeks but mail originating from there can take anywhere from five to nine months to get to my address. If you order something from Moscow or St Petersburg, there are certainly international packages going out on an hourly or at least Daily basis.

I know for a fact that international packages shipping from a backwater hole in the wall, like my favorite office in Miass, get chucked into a box. That box gets shipped to a Customs Office when it's full and not a moment sooner. 

I don't know if "greasing the wheels" can expedite things, mostly because I don't believe in throwing good money after bad. I do know, however, that dispatching your formidable and overbearing sister-in-law to the Post Office to scream an irate tirade of obscenities through the service window can be helpful.

Unfortunately, I don't think any of us have such a battleaxe within walking distance of most Russian POs.


----------



## dutchassasin

I still wonder what happend to my watch that left Moscow 02.05.2015. Luckily Nikolay issued an refund so no harm was done to my wallet.


----------



## ghemml

Another nightmare again

27.08.2015 23:03:00 Eksport mezhdunarodnoy pochty 102972, MR LTS Vnukovo MMPO tsekh-2
27.08.2015 23:03:00 Left the sorting center. 102972, MR LTS Vnukovo MMPO tsekh-2
28.08.2015 04:07:00 Arrived to Russian Federation. 102320, Moscow-Domodedovo AOPP
30.08.2015 17:25:00 Sorting. 102976, MR LTS Vnukovo tsekh-1

Welcoming back my purchase back to Russia again


----------



## ghemml

dutchassasin said:


> I still wonder what happend to my watch that left Moscow 02.05.2015. Luckily Nikolay issued an refund so no harm was done to my wallet.


Same here, I have one item bought in May, have not reached me yet


----------



## mariomart

I know that it's not Russian shipping, but I just purchased a Vostok from Moldova and I was just sent the shipping information.

It seems that the Moldovan Postal system has quite a few checks and balances as evidenced by the below screengrab


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

I'd like to add a positive note to this thread. On August 18th I bought two watches from two different sellers in the Russian Federation. The parcels were delivered here today. Fourteen days, not bad at all!


----------



## Aeterno

yellowbarleycorn said:


> I'd like to add a positive note to this thread. On August 18th I bought two watches from two different sellers in the Russian Federation. The parcels were delivered here today. Fourteen days, not bad at all!


Experience for me is similar i.e. Russian Federation to UK best case two weeks, worst case 3-4 weeks. This threads examples anecdotal evidence but nonetheless these untypical cases appreciate the frustration involved. Wish there was an explanation that could be offered.


----------



## Zany4

I guess I'm lucky! Shipped 8/21 from Kirov and hit NYC US Customs in only 10 days! Tracking number just became visible in USPS. I live in NJ so I'll hopefully have my Vostok by early next week. USPS messed up delivery of my last overseas order so I may have to pick it up from the local post office again.


----------



## Thelongroad

If you purchase from an e-tailer and your watch or watches have not arrived say, 6 weeks later. At what point should a refund or similar be negotiated ?


----------



## CanukKurtz

Thelongroad said:


> If you purchase from an e-tailer and your watch or watches have not arrived say, 6 weeks later. At what point should a refund or similar be negotiated ?


I was contemplating the same thing today, my last purchase now approaching 9 weeks. Just for fun, I'm tempted to order another just to see if it arrives before my first purchase.


----------



## Dick Jagamo

Chascomm said:


> I wasn't aware that the Russian Postal service used tanks. ;-)
> 
> (just to be clear, that was actually a subtle reminder about the forum rule concerning political discussion)


Well tanks don't move very fast so that might explain things.


----------



## Wilkuz

Aeterno said:


> Experience for me is similar i.e. Russian Federation to UK best case two weeks, worst case 3-4 weeks. This threads examples anecdotal evidence but nonetheless these untypical cases appreciate the frustration involved. Wish there was an explanation that could be offered.


Another thumbs up here. 
11 days from Kirov, central Russia, to my door in the UK today. (7 days in Russia; 2 days apparently on a plane; and 2 days in UK). 
UK customs have not so far troubled to involve themselves, perhaps because the watch + P&P was only £40.


----------



## Zany4

Got my watch today just in time for Labor Day! Shipped 8/21, so basically 2 weeks from Kirov to New Jersey... A white Vostok Retro K-43, the 550 model with transparent case back. 

One question, is it normal that the box it came in is plain blue cardboard with the watch around a blue pillow? I was expecting a plastic box with Vostok marking, but the paperwork it came with seems legit.

Not a big fan of the black Spanish Nagata band it shipped with. Waiting on a Crown & Buckle Equip brown vintage bomber leather band with black contrast stitching and an RHD deployant clasp for the finished product.

Nasdrovia, ChistopolCity and Russian Post!


----------



## mariomart

I now have 2 packages stuck in the Postal roundabout :-(

All I can do is wait, and wait, and wait .....


----------



## Thelongroad

+1


----------



## James Leong

Where can we get a vostok without playing the game of russian roulette ?


----------



## Coug76

James Leong said:


> Where can we get a vostok without playing the game of russian roulette ?


Moscow or Chistopol. Plane tickets to Moscow are less expensive.

Hastily spouted for your befuddlement


----------



## mariomart

I think now that the Australian dollar is so devalued against the US dollar, along with the current slow state of the Russian postal system I will not be buying anything else from Russia. Most of my recent purchases have been from the Ukraine and Moldova which seem to have slightly lower prices and faster postal systems. I've also noticed that some regular Russian Ebay sellers have also hoisted up their BIN prices considerably whilst reducing the number of auction items. Time to sit back and wait for the economy to recover a little.


----------



## ozbird

mariomart said:


> I now have 2 packages stuck in the Postal roundabout :-(


Let me guess: bouncing back and forth between Vnukovo and Moskva-Domodedovo? o|


----------



## arogle1stus

ghemmie:
Haven't experienced any delays receiving watches from Mother Russia.
Komanderiskie (latest one) arrived in 29 days (about normal amount of
time.
Scuba Dude only 20 days from Mocba. (Quicker'n usual) for them.
Having lots of trouble with Dude overwinding. Twice in last 30 days.

Lou Snutt


----------



## meranom

Sorry for google.translate

International parcels paid air fares, "Russian Post" regularly sends by land or sea transport, which is expressly prohibited by international rules. A complaint with a request to check the "Mail of Russia" sent to the Prosecutor General a member of the Duma Committee on Budget and Taxes, the deputy Dmitry Ushakov (a copy of the document is in "Izvestia"). According to him, as a result of service instead of the normal 2-7 days stretched to 1.5-2 months, and consumers who paid for delivery at an increased rate, misleading.

«Почту России» обвинили в подмене самолетов пароходами - Известия


----------



## kgo

Placed an order with meranom for 5 watches in June. Some were pre-order. Took one month for the watches to get to meranom. Then one month bouncing around Russia before hitting customs. 6 or so weeks in that dead zone where you know nothing. Hit the US last week. Showed up at the office today...

With 4 watches not 5!

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Thank you for the pertinant information...
It is probably why Canada post as this message for packages most likely at sea(?) :
"We were not able to find any results"


----------



## meranom

kgo said:


> With 4 watches not 5!
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


if you give me the order number in a private message, I will answer you.
it is possible that the remaining fifth watch are still in production and we will send them later.


----------



## kgo

meranom said:


> if you give me the order number in a private message, I will answer you.
> it is possible that the remaining fifth watch are still in production and we will send them later.


I already talked to someone via email and they're going to send a new one. I knew you guys would take care of the problem. I didn't mean for my original post to come across as an attack or anything. Just frustrated after the insanely long shipping time.


----------



## Thelongroad

Purchased 2 watches back in july, one for my nephew for a special occasion, which passes this weekend. Not looking like the parcel will make it. Disappointing...


----------



## M111

I ordered an Amphibian Scuba Dude from a seller on eBay back in May/June. It still hasn't arrived. After 60 days, the seller refunded me, but asked that I let him know if the watch ever arrives and then to resend the payment. It has been so long now that the transaction has fallen off my eBay purchases list, so I honestly don't know if I will be able to figure out who to send the money to if the watch ever does arrive. It has been a frustrating experience, but there really aren't that many available for sale by U.S. sellers, and they almost always jack the price up way too far.


----------



## James Leong

Good news, i received my parcel. It was mailed on 22 May 2015 tho.


----------



## mariomart

James Leong said:


> Good news, i received my parcel. It was mailed on 22 May 2015 tho.


Slow boat from Chistopol City perhaps


----------



## javyn

I ordered my first Amphibia recently from gorelowo11 on ebay. Got it surprisingly fast as I'm used to long waits on stuff from Hong Kong.


----------



## Da Maui Life

M111 said:


> I ordered an Amphibian Scuba Dude from a seller on eBay back in May/June. It still hasn't arrived. After 60 days, the seller refunded me, but asked that I let him know if the watch ever arrives and then to resend the payment. It has been so long now that the transaction has fallen off my eBay purchases list, so I honestly *don't know if I will be able to figure out who to send the money to* if the watch ever does arrive. It has been a frustrating experience, but there really aren't that many available for sale by U.S. sellers, and they almost always jack the price up way too far.


You can go back 3 years on your 'purchase history'


----------



## Worzel

Pocket watch posted Moscow 8th September 2015 - Free shipping "Economy Delivery".
Arrived my home in rural UK 17th September 2015.

Almost exactly the same as a watch sent from the US (USPS) this month.


----------



## mariomart

Russian Post looks good compared to Australia Post.

It took 40 year to deliver this package.

Australia Post delivers missing package after 40 years


----------



## serge70

C'mon little Scuba Dude,dodge the mental planes that take off from Russian then fly in a circle & land in..Russia.

Come to me !


----------



## CanukKurtz

Update:
Received both an email and a delivery card from Canada Post today saying the item is available for pick up at the Post Office. Took the card to the Post Office this evening and the package wasn't there. Told to try again Monday. At least I know it's close..... The tracking never did update from my original post.

The wait is over: https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664-263.html#post20417570


----------



## Tesla.tr

Hi. I bought my vostok watches from e-bay. (user gorelowo11) He is sending watches from St. Petersburg with a very reasonable shipping rate. I got my watches only in 7 days to Turkey. Watches left Russia in 2 days and took 2 days to come to Turkey. Waited in Turkish postal service for 3 days. Now in my hands.

I think i'm lucky and sender's location is very important.


----------



## serge70

YES! My lovely new Scuba Dude arrived in one week to the UK from Moscow.


----------



## Thelongroad

2 months waiting for watches from online retailer. Not good enough, and when I make contact, all I receive is a formulated response saying that they hope the situation will soon improve. If they cannot honour delivery times stated on website then this should be changed to reflect potential delays. I feel a refund or at least some kind of reimbursement as a gesture of good will should be on the table. Nothing... Seriously unimpressive.


----------



## mibby

I must be lucky - my latest order of bracelets and bezels from Meranom has been processed at lights speed. A mere 6 days from Chistopol to Moscow, then four days at Vnukovo airport!


----------



## serge70

I don't know or am too lazy to post elsewhere but besides 7 day delivery from Russia to the UK I must add that the silicon strap on the Scuba Dude is outrageously comfortable.

What a dive watch...£37!

Astonishing!


----------



## CanukKurtz

I'm hoping everyone that has had long delays in shipping realizes the sellers are doing their best. They always quickly get the goods in the mail but at that point, they too are at the mercy of the various postal services. I have been speaking with Victor (Zenitar) and we in Canada have lost his services for the time being. He's grown weary of having to make excuses for the tracking that isn't updated, and in the case of Canada, zero tracking of registered international mail (at least after Canada Posts latest "upgrade").


----------



## serge70

Absolutely.I'm certain there is no dishonesty from the Russian sellers about the actual date of postage.It's after it gets in the postal system that everything gets stuck in bureaucratic tar.


----------



## mariomart

I agree 101% that there is no dishonesty from the Russian sellers and I have seen multiple times that affected buyers are refunded once it seems all is lost. I'm hoping that the sellers also receive restitution from Russia Post for the lost items. 

I currently have 5 shipments that are over 30 days since posting, 1 of those is nearly 60 days. A total of 10 watches travelling the world.

Maybe this week I will get many present delivered, maybe :-(


----------



## Thelongroad

I'm not implying any dishonesty either. Just a suggestion that if the delays are going to be potentially months, rather than weeks, shipping information or delivery timelines should be stated to reflect this.


----------



## mariomart

Thelongroad said:


> I'm not implying any dishonesty either. Just a suggestion that if the delays are going to be potentially months, rather than weeks, shipping information or delivery timelines should be stated to reflect this.


I think if they did that they would loses a lot of customers. Ukraine and some other former Soviet countries have much quicker postal times and the same watches for sale.


----------



## Daniel Vostok

And the Russian Roulette continues... After 9 weeks in the "Twilight Zone" (15.07 - 23.09), it's on the move again. 
Note on the 26.09, it is being *imported* after being *exported *on the 23.09 after being *exported* on the 13.07. 
Freaking ridiculous. Maybe the package smells bad and they just throw it in the stink bin. haha


----------



## mattbeme

Yes, it is officail: Victor (zenitar) has now ceased to ship to Canada. Canada is now on the glorious list of some of the least known yet friendliest and world-changing 'banana republics' ! I don't blame him as too many of his packages are being delayed and it is unsure where exactly the problem lies as the tracking info. details little.

Stangely, if you sign-in to eyebay and to the "Recent Purchases' tab and find you order. If you ckick on the Tracking Number, you will often receive more info. once it leaves Moscow airport. Canada Post will show you nothing on their own site until the day it is about to be delivered to your door! This eyebay system however, seems to have access to more info. such as just when the package arrives here and is then able to track it nearly to your door.


?? What system does eyebay uses: where do they receive their info. ??



This is ridiculous; first zenitar cuts shipping to Canada and hopefully it will end there. This may end up creating a more stable and accessible supply from other sellers with a few bucks to stuff their car boots full of Vostoks in Moscow and sell them to us ! Give me a call from the Sunday Market in Kiev; I'll be there.


----------



## jgm038

Hello all. I purchased a new Amphibian from seller gorelowe11 on ebay. Time from purchase to at my door step was 20 days. This was after it got stuck in US customs for 4-5 days also. 

Maybe things are clearing up? Best of luck to you all.


----------



## dutchassasin

Uh oh ive purchased another item from Russia, lets see if it arrives this time....


----------



## mpowerful

Damnit it looks like my 22mm lugs for my type 350 have gotten stuck in Russian Roulette as well. "F**********"


Operation DatePlaceOperation attributeWeight (kg)Declared value (rub)Payment on delivery (rub)Addressed to ZIP codePost office nameZIP codeAddress Acceptance14.09.2015 18:03445050Tol'yatti 50Single0,006--104000Соединенные Штаты АмерикиProcessing16.09.2015 14:20443962Samara MSC UOPoLeft the sorting center---Processing20.09.2015 11:53102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Customs clearance completed21.09.2015 14:18102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,006--Handed to customs21.09.2015 14:18102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,006--Processing23.09.2015 02:47102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center---Export of international mail23.09.2015 02:49102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2 
0,006--Соединенные Штаты АмерикиProcessing23.09.2015 04:46104007Moskva PCI-7Arrived to Russian Federation---Processing25.09.2015 16:39102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---Export of international mail26.09.2015 07:28102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2 
0,006--Соединенные Штаты Америки


----------



## dutchassasin

Both okean style bracelets have been shipped today! Its time for an epic postal service battle between Russia and Uzbekistan. Place your bets people, who will arrive first? and which one gets lost in the system?


----------



## ozbird

ozbird said:


> Let me guess: bouncing back and forth between Vnukovo and Moskva-Domodedovo? o|


My last tracking update was on 9 Sep 2015: "Export of international mail", for the third time.

Assuming it has finally left the country, how long should it take to get to Australia? (The sellers original shipping estimate was "12-22 business days".)

According to the seller: "[...] This delay in delivery because of the temporary problems in the Vnukovo airport in Russia (was changed main cargo operator)."
Does anyone know more about this? Were the problems due to changing the cargo operator, or was the cargo operator changed due to the problems?

Cheers!


----------



## mariomart

ozbird said:


> My last tracking update was on 9 Sep 2015: "Export of international mail", for the third time.
> 
> Assuming it has finally left the country, how long should it take to get to Australia? (The sellers original shipping estimate was "12-22 business days".)
> 
> According to the seller: "[...] This delay in delivery because of the temporary problems in the Vnukovo airport in Russia (was changed main cargo operator)."
> Does anyone know more about this? Were the problems due to changing the cargo operator, or was the cargo operator changed due to the problems?
> 
> Cheers!


I'm in Perth. I'm still waiting on half a dozen deliveries. I have one that left on 6 August, it did 3 return trips to Moscow, and had a last scan 23 August. I've also heard not to lose hope until at least 9 weeks from the last scan as evidently some items have made their way onto container ships.


----------



## dutchassasin

Both parcels are in, the weight was approx 70 grams each. The package from Uzbekistan had a travel time of just 10 days and the one from Russia did it in 14 days. Not bad at all  (note these were small packages of low value)


----------



## Thelongroad

3 months since I paid almost 300 dollars for 2 watches. No sign of them and contact from retailer essentially says wait and hope the situation improves. Yeah, not good enough when website states delivery time of not more than 45 days, and that is only under exceptional circumstances. I get that Russian potal services might be dodgy, but where is the rights of the customer who has parted with money and has nothing for it at all, 3 months later. Seriously unimpressive and simply not good enough!


----------



## Londo Mollari

Problems still ongoing. My watch left Kirov (Kirov Oblast) 10/17, reached Vnukovo International Airport 10/22, left Vnukovo's sorting center 10/23: nothing since and not picked up by USPS tracking. I never had a problem before, but I hadn't ordered from Russia since this Spanish Civil War remake hit theaters everywhere.

10/30, one day later:

I posted too soon: package delivered today, faster than usual delivery from Russian Federation, _never picked up by USPS tracking_. Problem was in USA.


----------



## meranom

Customer open dispute - Paypal return money to him. Customer received parcel and dont answer now


Acceptance30.06.2015 10:26422980CHistopol'Single0,187Processing01.07.2015 09:24
422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center-Processing02.07.2015 07:41420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center-Processing10.07.2015 21:11102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange-Handed to customs13.07.2015 22:51102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,187Customs clearance completed13.07.2015 22:52102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2
Released by customs0,187Export of international mail17.07.2015 21:51102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-10,187Processing17.07.2015 21:51102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Left the sorting center-Processing26.07.2015 03:08102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange-Export of international mail16.08.2015 21:41102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-10,187Processing16.08.2015 21:41102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Left the sorting center-Import of international mail26.10.2015 11:00Malaysia MYKULA-Handed to customs26.10.2015 11:01Malaysia MYKULA-Left international office of exchange26.10.2015 17:47Malaysia MYKULA-Unsuccessful delivery attempt29.10.2015 11:05Malaysia MY5003-Delivery29.10.2015 20:42Malaysia MY5003-

Several parcels were received by the buyers after the opening of paypal dispute - but no one paid the money again.


----------



## Daniel Vostok

meranom said:


> Customer open dispute - Paypal return money to him. Customer received parcel and dont answer now
> Several parcels were received by the buyers after the opening of paypal dispute - but no one paid the money again.


Well that is not fair, he/they should do the honorable thing and you pay back.

Here is the second time(in a couple of weeks) that a package from Russia is back in Russia without reaching Canada. As it realy left Russia in the first place?
This one is from you... I imagine you will have it in a couple days. I will be in touch with you in a few days to see what we can do about it... Cheers


----------



## kevin202

Surprise! My watch showed up unannounced today. It was shipped from Moscow Sept 1 and arrived in DC Oct. 30. The last update from Russian Post was Sept 18 with the 2nd export of international mail post. Who knows how it got here, but I am glad it finally did.


----------



## robbra

I ordered a Komandirski from Zenitar on 23rd October and it arrived on 31st.
Perhaps I was lucky so I'm very impressed for £24 inc p+p.


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Well, a package that never left Russia for 3 months was reshipped on the 23-10 and arrived on the 04-11.
That is 8 working days to get to my door in Canada. Now that is what I call improvement.
Not only did Russia post did is job, but Canada post as well - for a change!!!
The original package had the right address and was AirMail as well as the new one.
The new package was the old package in a new bag...
I don't know if this means that the Russia post got its sh*t together or that it was pure luck.
I will know pretty soon as I got another reshipping in the works in a couple of days...

Cheers


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

My most wanted Komadirskie reissue 1965 stuck in Vnukovo on the crossing border point for two weeks now. It is so frustrating. I want to buy something else from Meranom before it is gone, but I usually do not buy again until I get first shipment.


----------



## Topi

I sent fairly recently a watch to Russia. I think it was 12 days from the local post office to the recipient, including two weekends. But I sent the watch insured, declared for the full purchase price and included the two big customs declaration forms per the Russian post rules. According to the tracking the watch spent one minute in customs between "handed to customs" and "customs clearance completed".

Topi


----------



## robbra

I ordered from Zenitar 2days to dispatch then 6 days to delivery in England from Moscow. That's what I call service.
Meranom about 12 days, it seems the holdup is when it gets to Moscow. Anyway I'm not complaining, it's a long way. ;-)


----------



## mariomart

68 days and counting ............... I love Merenom, but Russia Post sucks the big one ....


----------



## meranom

OperationDatePlaceOperation attributeWeight (kg) ZIP codePost office name Acceptance11.06.2015 15:07422980CHistopol'Single0,495Processing13.06.2015 11:05422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center-Processing15.06.2015 02:05420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center-Processing16.06.2015 17:04104002Moskva PCI-2Arrived at international office of exchange-Handed to customs17.06.2015 14:40104002Moskva PCI-20,495Customs clearance completed17.06.2015 14:52104002Moskva PCI-2Released by customs0,495Export of international mail22.06.2015 01:09104006Moskva PCI-60,495Processing22.06.2015 01:09104006Moskva PCI-6Left the sorting center-Processing31.07.2015 23:03102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange-Customs clearance completed06.08.2015 13:35102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,495Handed to customs06.08.2015 13:35102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,495Export of international mail08.08.2015 06:31102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-10,495Processing08.08.2015 06:31102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Left the sorting center-Processing08.08.2015 19:41102320Moskva-Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation-Processing13.08.2015 22:10102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting-Export of international mail16.08.2015 01:06102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,495Handed to customs02.09.2015 11:41Indonesia IDJKTC-Left international office of exchange23.09.2015 04:04Indonesia IDJKTC-Arrived at the place of delivery23.09.2015 07:04Indonesia 10900-Unsuccessful delivery attempt23.09.2015 07:34Indonesia 16400-Delivery29.09.2015 14:29Indonesia 16400-


----------



## meranom

Operation DatePlaceOperation attributeWeight (kg) ZIP codePost office name Acceptance07.08.2015 11:13422980CHistopol'Single0,123Processing08.08.2015 09:24422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center-Processing09.08.2015 06:26420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center-Processing14.08.2015 18:40102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange-Handed to customs16.08.2015 18:50102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,123Customs clearance completed16.08.2015 18:51102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,123Export of international mail19.08.2015 00:29102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1 
0,123Processing19.08.2015 00:29102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Left the sorting center-Processing19.08.2015 18:37102320Moskva-Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation-Processing24.08.2015 04:31102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting-Export of international mail25.08.2015 18:19102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2 
0,123Import of international mail16.11.2015 10:42Malaysia MYKULA-Handed to customs16.11.2015 10:43Malaysia MYKULA-Left international office of exchange16.11.2015 17:37Malaysia MYKULA-Unsuccessful delivery attempt18.11.2015 10:41Malaysia MY8815-Delivery19.11.2015 14:40Malaysia MY8815-


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Wellllllll, I got in touch with Russian post and they said that certain countries including USA effective October 1st 2015 are neither tracking Russian Post info anymore nor inform Russian Post back about the delivery status. All that means that upon crossing Russian border there would be no way to see how package is processing. So that all looks like we are on our own alone with the hope that finally it would be delivered. And taking into consideration that my local postal office tend to stick my package in the hedges on my backyard or misplace them all the time all I have is to pray that I would get my precious Komandirskie sometime in the next two months.


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Wellllllll, I got in touch with Russian post and they said that certain countries including USA effective October 1st 2015 are neither tracking Russian Post info anymore nor inform Russian Post back about the delivery status.


Canada Post started doing this sh*t in early summer...


----------



## mattbeme

I don't know if the Russian Postal service instigated this removal of tracking information but I suspect that Russia Post is using the lack of tracking information to help them hide the use of sending some packages by boat. I strongly suspect that several of my packages from Russia sent to me the past few months came by boat as they first entered Canada at Montreal. These packages took 20 - 30 days to reach Montreal after leaving Vnukovo airport in Moscow. Montreal has a large International shipping port. After 15 years and nearly 200 parcels and letters sent to me, I have _never_ had a package or letter go through Montreal.

I have read somewhere that the Russian Post office was caught sending some parcels by boat which is supposedly cheaper. They could then pocket the difference of what the buyer paid for Air Mail and what the cost of sending by boat cost. If I am not mistaken, this was reported in a Russian paper. Apparently this is a practice which is in violation of some sort of International Law.


----------



## CanukKurtz

mattbeme said:


> I don't know if the Russian Postal service instigated this removal of tracking information but I suspect that Russia Post is using the lack of tracking information to help them hide the use of sending some packages by boat. I strongly suspect that several of my packages from Russia sent to me the past few months came by boat as they first entered Canada at Montreal. These packages took 20 - 30 days to reach Montreal after leaving Vnukovo airport in Moscow. Montreal has a large International shipping port. After 15 years and nearly 200 parcels and letters sent to me, I have _never_ had a package or letter go through Montreal.
> 
> I have read somewhere that the Russian Post office was caught sending some parcels by boat which is supposedly cheaper. They could then pocket the difference of what the buyer paid for Air Mail and what the cost of sending by boat cost. If I am not mistaken, this was reported in a Russian paper. Apparently this is a practice which is in violation of some sort of International Law.


Post #81


meranom said:


> Sorry for google.translate
> 
> International parcels paid air fares, "Russian Post" regularly sends by land or sea transport, which is expressly prohibited by international rules. A complaint with a request to check the "Mail of Russia" sent to the Prosecutor General a member of the Duma Committee on Budget and Taxes, the deputy Dmitry Ushakov (a copy of the document is in "Izvestia"). According to him, as a result of service instead of the normal 2-7 days stretched to 1.5-2 months, and consumers who paid for delivery at an increased rate, misleading.
> 
> Â«ÐŸÐ¾Ñ‡Ñ‚Ñƒ Ð.Ð¾Ñ�Ñ�Ð¸Ð¸Â» Ð¾Ð±Ð²Ð¸Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð² Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ðµ Ñ�Ð°Ð¼Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑ‚Ð¾Ð² Ð¿Ð°Ñ€Ð¾Ñ&#8230;Ð¾Ð´Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ - Ð˜Ð·Ð²ÐµÑ�Ñ‚Ð¸Ñ�


----------



## Arizone

My K65 has been MIA for two weeks now since leaving Russia. Disappointing. I contacted USPS and they merely said they would be on the lookout for tracking to update on their end, something I kind of doubt now.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mattbeme said:


> I don't know if the Russian Postal service instigated this removal of tracking information but I suspect that Russia Post is using the lack of tracking information to help them hide the use of sending some packages by boat. I strongly suspect that several of my packages from Russia sent to me the past few months came by boat as they first entered Canada at Montreal. These packages took 20 - 30 days to reach Montreal after leaving Vnukovo airport in Moscow. Montreal has a large International shipping port. After 15 years and nearly 200 parcels and letters sent to me, I have _never_ had a package or letter go through Montreal.
> 
> I have read somewhere that the Russian Post office was caught sending some parcels by boat which is supposedly cheaper. They could then pocket the difference of what the buyer paid for Air Mail and what the cost of sending by boat cost. If I am not mistaken, this was reported in a Russian paper. Apparently this is a practice which is in violation of some sort of International Law.


Makes perfect sense. They also can blame pirates for lost packages.


----------



## Arizone

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Wellllllll, I got in touch with Russian post and they said that certain countries including USA effective October 1st 2015 are neither tracking Russian Post info anymore nor inform Russian Post back about the delivery status. All that means that upon crossing Russian border there would be no way to see how package is processing. So that all looks like we are on our own alone with the hope that finally it would be delivered. And taking into consideration that my local postal office tend to stick my package in the hedges on my backyard or misplace them all the time all I have is to pray that I would get my precious Komandirskie sometime in the next two months.


Well my tracking number finally updated on the USPS website, so there's that.


----------



## Daniel Vostok

Daniel Vostok said:


> I will know pretty soon as I got another reshipping in the works in a couple of days...
> 
> Cheers


This time it took 11 working days... But still no tracking in Canada.


----------



## CanukKurtz

I've been following a few threads within the Etsy forums and these tracking issues appear to be quite common just about everywhere. Packages are tracked to the border of the originating countries, spend time with the worlds lost socks, then magically arrive in the recipients country. Sometimes tracking is updated at the border, sometimes you're simply surprised with a delivery. Anyways, if it helps, we aren't alone in these frustrating tracking issues.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

It is apparently a very touchy subject for all Russian craft sellers. They have to fully refund a buyer after 45 days of non delivery...and then they do not have nor money or an item. No good.


----------



## Ticonderoga

We mailed a dress from Los Angeles to Russia via FEDEX.

Returned by Russian customs. No explanation given.

We then sent by UPS international.

Returned by Russian customs. No explanation given.

Hand sewn dress for a little girl. Surely, it must be a threat to national security. With the sanctions and all, I would expect someone to steal it in transit but to just send it back? Must be some pissed off Russians.


----------



## Londo Mollari

Kirill Sergueev said:


> Wellllllll, I got in touch with Russian post and they said that certain countries including USA effective October 1st 2015 are neither tracking Russian Post info anymore nor inform Russian Post back about the delivery status. All that means that upon crossing Russian border there would be no way to see how package is processing. So that all looks like we are on our own alone with the hope that finally it would be delivered. And taking into consideration that my local postal office tend to stick my package in the hedges on my backyard or misplace them all the time all I have is to pray that I would get my precious Komandirskie sometime in the next two months.


My experience exactly.

First watch shipped from Kirov (Kirov Oblast) October 17, arrived at Vnukovo October 22, left Vnukovo sorting center October 23. Russian Post tracking number not picked up by USPS. Watch delivered in Chicago October 30.

Second watch shipped from Chistopol October 31, arrived at Vnukovo November 6, left Vnukovo sorting center November 7. Russian Post tracking number not picked up by USPS. Watch delivered in Chicago today, November 28.

Both shipments went by air, but USPS has stopped tracking Russian Post shipments thanks to this asinine new Cold War. What a revolting development. Friends ask me, "Londo, why stay on such a backward planet?" Well I have to admit it's not much socially - but man, what a great climate!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I would not be mad on Russian Post if they did not loose my two Komandirskie 1965 reissue. It hearts so bad....


----------



## watchutalkinbowt

Glad I'm not the only one - I'm waiting on something from zenitar I ordered on October 28th:

Last update from RU post was "Export of international mail 04.11.2015 01:55"
USPS says "USPS Tracking[SUP]™[/SUP] is unavailable for this product for RUSSIAN FEDERATION"

Strangely the last time I ordered from the same seller it came within a few weeks
The wait goes on....


----------



## mariomart

I've given up buying from Russian sellers. I have 9 watches from the past 4 months that have failed to arrive. Even my Meranom order from mid September hasn't arrived. All my other orders from Moldova and Ukraine have arrived within 3 or 4 weeks. Very disappointing.


----------



## SinanjuStein

I understand there should be delays, but somehow my watch got here in exactly 2 weeks from saint-peter. Awaiting pick up.

Though i have another thing coming, lets see how much will it take.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Last year I have got four watches from Russia within 2-3 week range and then I ordered two watches from Meranom and they stuck for more then a month now.


----------



## Sekondtime

Could it be domestic postal services holding up your packages?

Today, 5th Dec, I received a Raketa Quartz from a seller in Omsk, 500 miles east of Chelyabinsk (near the Kazakhstan border) to the UK. It was posted on 27th November.

Почта России/Royal Mail
поздравляю!/Congratulations!

Sekondtime


----------



## OKEAH

Comrades, in Greece we have had no problems whatsoever with any shipments from the USSR or the Warsaw pact (yeah, yeah, former&#8230;.) Почта CCCP rules!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

May be it is USPS failure. Who knows. I just have not got the shipment yet. And I do not have a capability to track it.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I got them!!!!! A bit over a month! But finally!!!!


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

There's no need to worry really, with the Russian Post this sort of backwards delivery system is par for the course, it'll get to you eventually. Back in May of this year I ordered 2 watches from Meranom, tracking said "export of international mail" from Moscow, then for 2 weeks I heard nothing, and then I got another notification that it had been exported from Moscow, AGAIN! Go figure...


----------



## Politbeero

Bought a set of vostok hands off a Russian seller. Took almost three months to reach me. No fault of the seller; he posted the package the day after the deal was transacted. Had almost given up hope of receiving the hands.


----------



## benjaminkelley

I ordered a Raketa Zero that shipped on 28th of October from Kolomna and tracking with Russia Post stopped on 1st of November. It arrived in Kansas City today. 39 Days.


----------



## mariomart

I just received a phone call from Australia Post (I reside in Australia) with follow up information regarding several search enquiries I made back in October.

The items I asked them to search for were sent in late July and throughout August from Russia. The first reply I received from Australia Post was that other
than the tracking information that was available online they had had no luck in their search and the reply from Russia Post to their enquiry was "to wait a little longer".

Well, the phone call I received today was most interesting as apparently Russia Post has now owned up to Australia Post that all Air Mail directed to Australia (and
more than likely other countries) was redirected onto a shipping container in Moscow and kept there until it was sufficiently full, and only then was it sent via ship.

Here is a part extract of the email I then received from Australia Post;


Hi Mario,
*There is an update for your enquiry.*
*New Comment:* Hi Mario,

Thank you for taking the time to speak to me earlier about RB*********RU containing a Vostok brand Diving Watch and watch spare parts.

We have no scans or record of this item being received as yet in our network. As we discussed, the item appears to have been lodged initially by the sender of the
item with an airmail service, however the Russian Postal Service have then changed this dispatch type to send the item via Surface Mail without providing any reasons.
The article was sent via Surface Mail on 25/09/2015 and the service can take a full three months to arrive depending on the capacity levels of the shipping containers 
when the item is loaded.

We expect the item to be processed for delivery around 25/12/2015 however this may be sooner. If you have not received the item by this timeframe, I would suggest
that you ask the sender to lodge an investigation with the Russian Postal Service as they may be eligible for compensation of the service failure which they may use to 
resolve the transaction between you.

If you have any queries please contact us back by reply email or speak with us on our dedicated international enquiries number 1800 007 678. Thanks again for your time!

Kind Regards,

****** ****
International Services
Australia Post


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

Looks like they do ship the mail via boats instead of air. Although it may be for small packets over certain size. I have no clue how to deal with post-service oligarchs.


----------



## ozbird

Thanks for the update Mario.

My "par avion" parcel arrived unexpectedly today - three months after the last tracking entry, and four months after it was sent.
Hopefully you're in the same boat! :-!


----------



## Yarbles

3 weeks to the day from Russia to regional NSW... Marked par Avion. .seems pretty good really


----------



## mariomart

Yarbles said:


> 3 weeks to the day from Russia to regional NSW... Marked par Avion. .seems pretty good really


My "Missing" watches were all from a period between July and September 2015, in total I have 8 watches missing. Apparently it was during this period in time that they were diverting mail from Air to Surface, so if you purchased after this period then your items should not have been affected.


----------



## Sekondtime

> ...redirected onto a shipping container in Moscow and kept there until it was sufficiently full, and only then was it sent via ship.


Well at least you got an explanation Mariomart. Well done to you and Australia Post for pursuing it with the Russian Post Service. It must be a cost cutting exercise? The interesting thing to know is, did the post go via Vladivostok to Australia or a European port?

Well, it least your Amphibias and Komandirskies are waterproof!


----------



## Cranworth

I was pleasantly surprised at how fast my Vostok arrived from Zenitar - took about a week, which is hellishly fast. That's roughly equivalent with cross country domestic mail in Canada.


----------



## wildpack

Cranworth said:


> I was pleasantly surprised at how fast my Vostok arrived from Zenitar - took about a week, which is hellishly fast. That's roughly equivalent with cross country domestic mail in Canada.


From Meranom to Ottawa, Canada - 1 month less a day. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## mariomart

I am happy to report that the shipping container to Australia appears to have landed and my Meranom order has finally arrived 

The Vostok watch box unfortunately did not fare well however the watch itself was unscathed.

Cheers


----------



## azura123

mariomart said:


> I am happy to report that the shipping container to Australia appears to have landed and my Meranom order has finally arrived
> 
> The Vostok watch box unfortunately did not fare well however the watch itself was unscathed.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 6312530


So how long the shipment?


----------



## mariomart

azura123 said:


> So how long the shipment?


My order started tracking on 12 September 2015.


----------



## Damjan

One of my first post on this forum . I've also noticed delays in Russian post. Last time I ordered from Meranom it took more than two months from Russia to Slovenia. And what was also strange … when it finally went from Russia, just a few days later it was again back in Russia without reaching Slovenia.


----------



## Damjan

One of my first post on this forum . I've also noticed delays in Russian post. Last time I ordered from Meranom it took more than two months from Russia to Slovenia. And what was also strange … when it finally went from Russia, just a few days later it was again back in Russia without reaching Slovenia.


----------



## azura123

mariomart said:


> My order started tracking on 12 September 2015.


Post from meranom in this thread also said it took 3 months to be arrived to destination.
So we can expect shipment from russia will take about 3 months.


----------



## watchutalkinbowt

watchutalkinbowt said:


> Glad I'm not the only one - I'm waiting on something from zenitar I ordered on October 28th:
> 
> Last update from RU post was "Export of international mail 04.11.2015 01:55"
> USPS says "USPS Tracking[SUP]™[/SUP] is unavailable for this product for RUSSIAN FEDERATION"
> 
> Strangely the last time I ordered from the same seller it came within a few weeks
> The wait goes on....


So it showed up via USPS the day after I made this post - worth the wait!


----------



## CanukKurtz

Arrived at the post office yesterday, so about 1 month (hope she likes it!). Parts order from Favinov took 3 weeks. Now waiting on a new project from asap31. Shipping times have improved overall!


----------



## azura123

Error as expected! :think:


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01

Looks like I'm going through massive delays with the Komandirskie I ordered 3 1/2 weeks ago. The tracking doesn't work just says "Russian Post". The Amphibian I ordered a couple of months ago only took 2 weeks to get here(different seller in a different location). Oh well, I'll be waiting paitently for it.


----------



## ivlivs519

azura123 said:


> View attachment 6387993
> 
> 
> Error as expected! :think:


Bro, how was it? Mine already left singapore on December 7th to Indonesia. But still havent arrived yet -_-


----------



## azura123

ivlivs519 said:


> Bro, how was it? Mine already left singapore on December 7th to Indonesia. But still havent arrived yet -_-


From friends here it will take another 3 weeks to arrive at destination since exported. High probably will take more time. Just wait patiently. It will come eventually

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## ivlivs519

azura123 said:


> From friends here it will take another 3 weeks to arrive at destination since exported. High probably will take more time. Just wait patiently. It will come eventually
> 
> Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


Thanks God, the latest status from Indonesian Post showed that my order shipped by Meranom on November 14th is already on its way


----------



## mirrorman

Ordered 2 x Amphiba from same Ebay seller on 23rd November .. still nothing has arrived. 

So looks like not all orders arrived on that last ship to Australia.


----------



## coupeborgward

well I have a new record. 8 days from Ukraine to Australia. I was surprised this morning when I have received my parcel


----------



## meranom

Parcel to Singapoure


Acceptance16.11.2015 15:16422980CHistopol'Single0,204-Processing17.11.2015 08:23422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center--Processing18.11.2015 07:31420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center--Processing21.11.2015 10:22102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange--Customs clearance completed21.11.2015 13:25102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,204-Handed to customs21.11.2015 13:26102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,204-Export of international mail24.11.2015 06:10102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,204-Processing24.11.2015 06:10102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center--Processing24.11.2015 22:15102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation--Processing30.11.2015 02:27102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting--Export of international mail01.12.2015 04:40102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,204-Processing01.12.2015 23:33102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation--Processing10.12.2015 09:51102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting--Export of international mail11.12.2015 07:00102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,204-Processing11.12.2015 15:56102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation--Processing20.12.2015 21:47102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting--Export of international mail21.12.2015 04:32102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,204-Processing22.12.2015 04:16102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation--Processing14.01.2016 18:57102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting--Export of international mail16.01.2016 05:24102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,204-


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

Everyone's been pretty quiet, maybe you've all gotten your watches? The Megapolis I ordered from ChistopolCity is still up in the air for now. The last I've heard of it is via Russian Post tracking, apparently it was exported December 15th. One day short of 9 weeks later and there hasn't been a single update on its status, not even the Russian roulette of leaving and re-entering Russia. It's making me scratch my head, but I am in Canada and apparently there were issues with that? Who knows...


----------



## ghemml

Just ordered a K-34 recently from Meranom, hope it wouldn't end in a endless loop of going back to Russia Federation again and again. :think:


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

ghemmel did your watches from earlier in this thread ever arrive? The ones that were 100 days overdue? I don't remember you mentioning that ever being resolved :think:


----------



## ghemml

it did arrived after close to 3 months of waiting -____-"


----------



## azura123

Until I can't remember which one I ordered.


----------



## CanukKurtz

My current parts orders on the MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2 merry-go-round.


----------



## Zany4

I'm waiting on my Ratnik. Hope I don't get caught in the Vnukovo-Domodedovo loop of doom...


 Acceptance10.02.2016 17:46117587Moskva 587Single0,244--104000Соединенные Штаты АмерикиProcessing10.02.2016 17:46117587Moskva 587Left the acceptance point0,244--Processing12.02.2016 22:17102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Customs clearance completed12.02.2016 22:27102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,244--Соединенные Штаты АмерикиHanded to customs12.02.2016 22:27102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,244--Export of international mail14.02.2016 19:30102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,244--Соединенные Штаты АмерикиProcessing14.02.2016 19:30102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center--- 


----------



## mr_nobody

I guess the horror stories are if you choose airmail rather than ems? I just ordered ems and it has now landed in canada after just 5 days!


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

It's weird how everybody has their stuff going through this merry go round of doom, and I still haven't heard anything since December 15th. At least the rest of you know your parcels still exist. I feel for all the world like the unicorns that Noah's Ark left behind :-(


Acceptance07.12.2015 14:23610001Kirov 1Single0,208--104000КанадаProcessing09.12.2015 04:57610962Kirov MSC UOPoLeft the sorting center---Processing13.12.2015 10:46102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Handed to customs13.12.2015 10:47102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,208--Customs clearance completed13.12.2015 10:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,208--Export of international mail15.12.2015 08:21102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,208--КанадаProcessing15.12.2015 08:21102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center---


----------



## polmax3133

Mine has been lost in space since December as well. I purchased the watch from the ruscamera in the Moscow region on Dec. 12 and still no watch. According to records it left Russia on the 19th of Dec.


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

Looks like we're in the same boat polmax3133, I'm in Ontario too, so our packages probably have seats in the same wormhole over Moscow


----------



## ghemml

mr_nobody said:


> I guess the horror stories are if you choose airmail rather than ems? I just ordered ems and it has now landed in canada after just 5 days!


I have tried EMS couple of times, they are fast


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

They may be fast, but for the cost you could buy another watch! :-d


----------



## SinanjuStein

Oddly enough, i've never had any issues with the Russian post. Usually arrives rather fast over here, and as noted by a buddy of mine "As fast as to an adjacent oblast".

Ukrainian post on the other hand...... o|


----------



## ghemml

Think my items also got caught in the endless loop of doom


Acceptance06.02.2016 07:56422980CHistopol'Single0,333--104000СингапурProcessing08.02.2016 08:57422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center---Processing09.02.2016 06:23420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center---Processing13.02.2016 03:28102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Customs clearance completed13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,333--СингапурHanded to customs13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--Export of international mail15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2 
0,333--СингапурProcessing15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center---Processing15.02.2016 11:46102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing16.02.2016 20:48102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---


----------



## azura123

SinanjuStein said:


> Oddly enough, i've never had any issues with the Russian post. Usually arrives rather fast over here, and as noted by a buddy of mine "As fast as to an adjacent oblast".
> 
> Ukrainian post on the other hand...... o|


hey, this is funny, I found my experience is 180 degree different. Ukraina post took no longer than 30 days (usually 23 days), but russian post is a little bit random, I have package from 29 november but until now no track of the package. Of course the post said it was sent outside russia at 18 December (note 29 nov purchase date to 18 december). Mean while, some of my package from second week of december already arrived, and 3rd week purchase already shown at the tracking system. 
Well, the seller said it can take 4 MONTHS o|. i guess I must wait longer.
I can't live by this way


----------



## 001norcal

my first order from russian post took about 3 weeks from russia to california. i ordered jan. 22 and received feb 12. the tracking pretty much stopped updating after getting to jfk, then a few days later it arrived without any type of delivery confirmation in the tracking.

i also ordered a bezel from ukraine, insert from phillipines, and shark mesh from china on jan. 24th. still no bezel and no insert, shark mesh arrived after 8 days. ukraine post tracking hasn't updated since being dispatched in january, bezel insert didn't come with tracking number so who knows whats going on with that.

my 2nd amphibian was ordered from a seller on ebay from texas on feb. 8th. it arrived the same day my first watch was delivered. i also ordered a bezel but this time from russia and another insert from phillipines because i'm cheap. russian post shows the bezel is moving so i'm not too worried since it's still early.

i just ordered another watch yesterday and bezel with insert all coming by way of russian post from different sellers. let's see what happens this time. no tracking infos yet.


----------



## ffeingol

It took a bit of digging to track this down, but USPS stopped tracking a lot of international shipments to the US back on Oct 1 2015 ( https://about.usps.com/postal-bulletin/2015/pb22424/html/info_002.htm ). When I've purchased from an eBay seller I've been able to get tracking past Russia. Otherwise the last thing I see on the Russian Post site is that it's left Russia and then it's untrackable until it gets to your door.


----------



## SinanjuStein

azura123 said:


> Well, the seller said it can take 4 MONTHS o|. i guess I must wait longer.
> I can't live by this way


......

I've never really had such delays, even when ordering from china during Christmas. Worst i've had is a 2 month wait, and only one package (Valued at 3$,Out of about 150) lost in the past 3 years.

Worst i've had from the Ukrainian post is that they managed to screw up the address on two of my packages at the same time. Meaning both were resent (But arrived with no extra costs). Russian post on the other hand, longest waiting time was from Volgograd, and that took 3 weeks. From Moscow i usually get it within a week or so. I remember the package i ordered from Favinov was bought and shipped on the 19th of January, and and pickup was available from the 26th.

Though any orders that go from the US get jammed up in customs for some odd reason.


----------



## ManOnTime

I've been a fan of Russian and Eastern European watches for some time, but for what ever reason, I have never bought one.

I'm currently waiting (patiently, I swear) for my new Komandirskie to be delivered. It's been twenty days so far.


----------



## theretroshave

This is at least a little worrying. I'm about to place my first order from Meranom. Any tips to avoid the black hole? I saw someone mentioned avoiding air mail... 

Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_nobody

theretroshave said:


> This is at least a little worrying. I'm about to place my first order from Meranom. Any tips to avoid the black hole? I saw someone mentioned avoiding air mail...
> 
> Sent from my Droid Turbo 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, I recently ordered from meranom and chose ems shipping. Cost $20 more but if you have a low tolerance for aggravation as I do, possibly worth it...


----------



## asylumxl

I emailed earlier today to see if I could change my order to EMS shipping. Hopefully I'll get a response tomorrow.


----------



## CanukKurtz

My Meranom order arrived today.


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

Hey CanukKurtz, did you use airmail or EMS, and what kind of notifications did you get from Canada Post with the tracking number?


----------



## CanukKurtz

Commodore_Johnny said:


> Hey CanukKurtz, did you use airmail or EMS, and what kind of notifications did you get from Canada Post with the tracking number?


Regular airmail. Like USPS, Canada Post hasn't supported incoming international tracking for quite some time. I've found that once there are no more tracking updates through Russian Post, the delivery is on it's way. A pleasant surprise awaits....;-)


----------



## polmax3133

My parcel from RUSCAMERA in Moscow finally arrived this afternoon. So don't push the panic button too soon. I normally ask for a money refund after 45 days, but having dealt with the seller previously and knowing the current situation I let it go past the point of no refund from Paypal.

I wouldn't be surprised if parcels from Russia are being put on the b-list by our government/Canada Post as another form of sanction. Parcels from the Ukraine arrive within a few weeks.


----------



## Zany4

I guess the real question is how can you tell if your package has actually left Russian soil and is finally on it's way after it has cleared customs? There are two tracking methods I've used and I can't always tell. There is also some delay between tracking updates, probably due to being busy or whenever there is a holiday.

For me, the new Pochta site says "Waiting to be sent from Russia 102972, Мр Лц Внуково Ммпо Цех-2"

The old Russianpost site says, "Processing, Left the sorting center 102972 MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2" which is after the step of Export of international mail.

Neither is definitive and Russianpost is often followed by returns to the Russian Federation for additional sorting, hence the dreaded Vnukovo-Domodedovo loop of doom.

I wonder if the different airports are for whether packages are going east or west? Does anyone know how the system really works? Is the tracking system just not that good or are there special procedures for different destinations?

It's also really bad that the US Postal Service stopped tracking Russian packages. For my last order, you could at least tell when it was in US Customs in New York JFK airport and have an idea when it would get to the local post office. I had to pick up my last shipment at my post office due to addressing issues on the box and if I hadn't gotten it in a 4 day time limit they would have sent it back to Chistopol. I think I will ask and pay for EMS for any future orders.


----------



## watchutalkinbowt

Good find. 

When it stopped working like it used to I guessed it was something Russia specific, but apparently not.


----------



## 2415b

Zany4 said:


> I guess the real question is how can you tell if your package has actually left Russian soil and is finally on it's way after it has cleared customs? There are two tracking methods I've used and I can't always tell. There is also some delay between tracking updates, probably due to being busy or whenever there is a holiday.
> 
> For me, the new Pochta site says "Waiting to be sent from Russia 102972, Мр Лц Внуково Ммпо Цех-2"
> 
> The old Russianpost site says, "Processing, Left the sorting center 102972 MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2" which is after the step of Export of international mail.
> 
> Neither is definitive and Russianpost is often followed by returns to the Russian Federation for additional sorting, hence the dreaded Vnukovo-Domodedovo loop of doom.
> 
> I wonder if the different airports are for whether packages are going east or west? Does anyone know how the system really works? Is the tracking system just not that good or are there special procedures for different destinations?
> 
> It's also really bad that the US Postal Service stopped tracking Russian packages. For my last order, you could at least tell when it was in US Customs in New York JFK airport and have an idea when it would get to the local post office. I had to pick up my last shipment at my post office due to addressing issues on the box and if I hadn't gotten it in a 4 day time limit they would have sent it back to Chistopol. I think I will ask and pay for EMS for any future orders.


It will say "Export of international mail" that's generally when tracking stops. Now that USPS is no longer tracking Russian packages it's been a real pain getting stuff. Once stuff leaves Russia it's a crap shoot! And US customs at JFK is horrible, stuff will sit there for weeks sometimes. It's a black hole for packages! It frustrating to have a package make it all that way then to just sit there.


----------



## meranom

2415b said:


> It will say "Export of international mail" that's generally when tracking stops. Now that USPS is no longer tracking Russian packages it's been a real pain getting stuff. Once stuff leaves Russia it's a crap shoot! And US customs at JFK is horrible, stuff will sit there for weeks sometimes. It's a black hole for packages! It frustrating to have a package make it all that way then to just sit there.


With little trick we can track on USPS too.


----------



## asylumxl

meranom said:


> With little trick we can track on USPS too.


Just a quick question that I hope you won't mind answering. I requested a change to EMS shipping and as requested I have sent the additional money. Will my order change to reflect this on the site or will it continue to display air mail?


----------



## ffeingol

meranom said:


> With little trick we can track on USPS too.


Please share the trick


----------



## 2415b

meranom said:


> With little trick we can track on USPS too.


Care to share that trick? Because I'm waiting on my new 150 from you.


----------



## eualexey

Dear friends,
How much (average value) do you pay for delivery to 
1. Europe
2. USA
3. Canada 
4. Australia 

How much are you ready to pay to avoid this nightmare?


----------



## Zany4

eualexey said:


> Dear friends,
> How much (average value) do you pay for delivery to
> 1. Europe
> 2. USA
> 3. Canada
> 4. Australia
> 
> How much are you ready to pay to avoid this nightmare?


Most Americans probably won't want to pay more than around $20 USD in extra shipping costs, including insurance. I believe EMS/FedEx/DHL/UPS, if even available, are more expensive than this so most of us will be stuck with normal air mail. The world is a big place for one little package.


----------



## eualexey

Zany4 said:


> Most Americans probably won't want to pay more than around $20 USD in extra shipping costs, including insurance. I believe EMS/FedEx/DHL/UPS, if even available, are more expensive than this so most of us will be stuck with normal air mail. The world is a big place for one little package.


Thank you, let's see Europe opinion.


----------



## mr_nobody

Zany4 said:


> Most Americans probably won't want to pay more than around $20 USD in extra shipping costs, including insurance. I believe EMS/FedEx/DHL/UPS, if even available, are more expensive than this so most of us will be stuck with normal air mail. The world is a big place for one little package.


To canada (assume not much difference to US), my choices for a watch from meranom were airmail ($6) vs. ems ($26). The fact that with shipping via ems, I should have the watch in my hands after 7 days (hopefully pick up at postal outlet after work tonight), I would not hesitate to use ems again.


----------



## 2415b

eualexey said:


> Dear friends,
> How much (average value) do you pay for delivery to
> 1. Europe
> 2. USA
> 3. Canada
> 4. Australia
> 
> How much are you ready to pay to avoid this nightmare?


That's the thing, I'm not ready to pay more. Until it's fixed this will be the last watch I'll buy from Russia or Ukraine.


----------



## dutchassasin

Well to be honest, i am not really willing to pay more for shipping. Out of all my orders only 1 went missing and i got fully compensated by the seller. All other orders went fine and i usually have them at my door within 2 weeks with the standard $15 shipping option.


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

polmax3133 said:


> My parcel from RUSCAMERA in Moscow finally arrived this afternoon. So don't push the panic button too soon. I normally ask for a money refund after 45 days, but having dealt with the seller previously and knowing the current situation I let it go past the point of no refund from Paypal.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if parcels from Russia are being put on the b-list by our government/Canada Post as another form of sanction. Parcels from the Ukraine arrive within a few weeks.


Apparently, because I just got mine from ChistopolCity today too! Our watches must have been on the same airplane coming over.
And CanukKurtz, I didn't get any tracking either, so it is all just waiting for that pleasant surprise to come in.


----------



## ghemml

The endless loop is a real turn off, it made me reduced the number of purchase of Russian watches lately. 

Zzzzzzz.....


----------



## meranom

You can try to track it on ebay
add track to any sale and choose USPS as carreer


----------



## arktika1148

polmax3133 said:


> Mine has been lost in space since December as well. I purchased the watch from the ruscamera in the Moscow region on Dec. 12 and still no watch. According to records it left Russia on the 19th of Dec.


That's odd. My order was around the same time and was returned to sender. Had a refund.


----------



## ffeingol

meranom said:


> You can try to track it on ebay
> add track to any sale and choose USPS as carreer


Yes, I had noticed that eBay can magically track it. Too bad most of us are not eBay sellers. If you want to add a very low priced (buy it now) Russia Post tracking item on your eBay store I'd think you'd have a hit. I'd buy a couple and add the tracking numbers to the notes for you ;-)


----------



## azura123

meranom said:


> You can try to track it on ebay
> add track to any sale and choose USPS as carreer


Dear Meranom, can you please track down my watch that I purchased at 29 Nov 2015? Can you request them to inform the exact location of the watch?


----------



## meranom

azura123 said:


> Dear Meranom, can you please track down my watch that I purchased at 29 Nov 2015? Can you request them to inform the exact location of the watch?


order number?


----------



## azura123

meranom said:


> order number?


Order ID:.#20247
Thank you very much

Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4

Pochta just updated that my airmail package has arrived at US customs on 2/19, after being sent from Moscow on 2/10. Is that a new record for fastest travel? Hopefully once US customs does their job, I'll get my Ratnik late next week. Very pleased!


----------



## asylumxl

My package shipped (changed to EMS as I requested too). Hopefully won't get held up in either countries customs. Good service from Meranom!


----------



## meranom

azura123 said:


> Order ID:.#20247
> Thank you very much


Last info:

18.12.2015 21:18
*Russian Post*​









 *Send item abroad (Export)*
Мр Лц Внуково Ммпо Цех-2 (102972)


----------



## azura123

meranom said:


> Last info:
> 
> 18.12.2015 21:18
> *Russian Post*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Send item abroad (Export)*
> Мр Лц Внуково Ммпо Цех-2 (102972)


Thank you for your reply, I know that status already. What mean is, please apply for updated status. which is shown in the picture attached. 
View attachment 7141314

because from 18th dec until today, there is no news. 
Thank you for your effort


----------



## ffeingol

I saw a new status today (something I have not see before) from the Russian post web site. On one of my shipments it showed the arrival at JFK in New your. 10 days from Moscow to JFK. At least I know it's in the US now and hopefully arriving in 7 - 10 days.


----------



## ManOnTime

ffeingol said:


> I saw a new status today (something I have not see before) from the Russian post web site. On one of my shipments it showed the arrival at JFK in New your. 10 days from Moscow to JFK. At least I know it's in the US now and hopefully arriving in 7 - 10 days.


Same here, except it took mine 14 days to go from Moscow to JKF.

I wonder if it was sent by puddle jumper light airplane that has to stop every 500 miles for fuel. :-d


----------



## Zany4

My wife just texted me that the US postal service just delivered to my house a package "from Russia, with love" containing my Ratnik. 12 days from Moscow to New Jersey is more than excellent!


----------



## VeteranAF

I feel your pain bro, mine took 2 months to get here.


----------



## ghemml

My latest purchase, think will take ages to reach me. It just welcome itself back to Russia again


Acceptance06.02.2016 07:56422980CHistopol'Single0,333--104000СингапурProcessing08.02.2016 08:57422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center---Processing09.02.2016 06:23420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center---Processing13.02.2016 03:28102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Customs clearance completed13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,333--СингапурHanded to customs13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--Export of international mail15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center---Processing15.02.2016 11:46102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing16.02.2016 20:48102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---Export of international mail19.02.2016 04:44102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing19.02.2016 16:25102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing23.02.2016 02:06102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---


----------



## WindUpToy

ghemml said:


> My latest purchase, think will take ages to reach me. It just welcome itself back to Russia again
> 
> 
> Acceptance06.02.2016 07:56422980CHistopol'Single0,333--104000СингапурProcessing08.02.2016 08:57422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center---Processing09.02.2016 06:23420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center---Processing13.02.2016 03:28102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Customs clearance completed13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,333--СингапурHanded to customs13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--Export of international mail15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center---Processing15.02.2016 11:46102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing16.02.2016 20:48102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---Export of international mail19.02.2016 04:44102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing19.02.2016 16:25102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing23.02.2016 02:06102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---


You could finish reading Tolstoy's tome by the time it gets to you!


----------



## ffeingol

One of mine showed up today. Started out in Chistopol on 2-Feb and showed up in Wisconsin today ( 24-Feb). So 22 days end to end. Seems a pretty normal delivery time to me.


----------



## ghemml

WindUpToy said:


> You could finish reading Tolstoy's tome by the time it gets to you!


:-(

I should have chosen EMS


----------



## 2415b

ffeingol said:


> One of mine showed up today. Started out in Chistopol on 2-Feb and showed up in Wisconsin today ( 24-Feb). So 22 days end to end. Seems a pretty normal delivery time to me.


It's funny and a bit sad that this is considered "normal". Then no tracking information once it leaves Russia. It is a miserable process for the impatient (me), my package left Russia on the 18th and is currently in the dead zone of no tracking, is it moving, stuck in Russia, stuck in US customs, who knows. sigh!

I emailed Meranom about it yesterday and all I got was "it is normal", not his fault I know that, but it is sad that this is "normal" o|

and so I wait....and wait... and wait... and wait...........................................


----------



## ffeingol

I had posted a link earlier (from memory) but it's a change in USPS policy. As I understand it unless the sender uses an 'upgraded' shipping method, it's not trackable. Not all foreign post offices have that option (there was a big list) so you just don't get tracking. On my last package I did get one scan when it hit NY, so that at least let me know it was in the US.

You can certainly get it faster. It just costs more and has a higher chance of paying duty.

If you really want it quickly, just search ebay and limit the search to sellers in your country or keep watching the sales forums here.


----------



## SinanjuStein

ffeingol said:


> I had posted a link earlier (from memory) but it's a change in USPS policy. As I understand it unless the sender uses an 'upgraded' shipping method, it's not trackable. Not all foreign post offices have that option (there was a big list) so you just don't get tracking. On my last package I did get one scan when it hit NY, so that at least let me know it was in the US.
> 
> You can certainly get it faster. It just costs more and has a higher chance of paying duty.
> 
> If you really want it quickly, just search ebay and limit the search to sellers in your country or keep watching the sales forums here.


I can confirm that part. I've had a couple of US customers that said they couldn't track they shipping.

And the local post office said that they are offering a slightly faster and trackable shipping system, worked pretty well for the last US buyer. (costs a bit more, but nowhere near as much as EMS or DHL)


----------



## ThePossumKing

I really think it depends on what main station it goes to (if there is more than one) because I just got a watch that I paid for 10 days ago. To say I was shocked when I opened the box is an understatement. Where it ends up when it reaches the United States makes a big difference as well. I've had packages arrive in New York City; Jamaica, NY; Brunswick, NJ; and Chicago. That all probably stems from whatever routing clerk is on duty that day in whatever export office it goes to. But it makes a huge difference in travel time

Some sellers have to wait for the local horse-drawn turnip cart to take the package from Mari-El to the shipyards at Polyarny, where it waits for a coal-fired tramp steamer to arrive, while other sellers mark their package "Par Avion" and take them to the post office in Moscow. All for the same shipping costs...


----------



## 2415b

ThePossumKing said:


> I really think it depends on what main station it goes to (if there is more than one) because I just got a watch that I paid for 10 days ago. To say I was shocked when I opened the box is an understatement. Where it ends up when it reaches the United States makes a big difference as well. I've had packages arrive in New York City; Jamaica, NY; Brunswick, NJ; and Chicago. That all probably stems from whatever routing clerk is on duty that day in whatever export office it goes to. But it makes a huge difference in travel time
> 
> Some sellers have to wait for the local horse-drawn turnip cart to take the package from Mari-El to the shipyards at Polyarny, where it waits for a coal-fired tramp steamer to arrive, while other sellers mark their package "Par Avion" and take them to the post office in Moscow. All for the same shipping costs...


Not always true, I live in NJ, sometimes the hold up is Russia or often times it's US customs. I've had stuff his JFK and not move at all for more than a week. By far stuff from Russia always takes the longest, at least for me that is.


----------



## ThePossumKing

2415b said:


> Not always true, I live in NJ, sometimes the hold up is Russia or often times it's US customs. I've had stuff his JFK and not move at all for more than a week. By far stuff from Russia always takes the longest, at least for me that is.


Oh, I totally understand that. I just think its funny that sometimes it takes over a month and other times I get stuff in 10 days

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mibby

My last one from Meranom took a speedy 11 days from Chistopol to the UK. :-!


----------



## ghemml

Acceptance06.02.2016 07:56422980CHistopol'Single0,333--104000СингапурProcessing08.02.2016 08:57422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center---Processing09.02.2016 06:23420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center---Processing13.02.2016 03:28102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Customs clearance completed13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,333--СингапурHanded to customs13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--Export of international mail15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center---Processing15.02.2016 11:46102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing16.02.2016 20:48102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---Export of international mail19.02.2016 04:44102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing19.02.2016 16:25102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing23.02.2016 02:06102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---Export of international mail24.02.2016 08:03102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing24.02.2016 16:05102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing27.02.2016 14:47102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---

:-|:-|:-|


----------



## 2415b

ThePossumKing said:


> Oh, I totally understand that. I just think its funny that sometimes it takes over a month and other times I get stuff in 10 days
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lately, the issue has been customs and usps in Queens, stuff sits for days. It really frustrating for me since queens is less than 2 hours away. My watch left Russia on the 18th, probably been sitting in NYC for more than a week.


----------



## ffeingol

It's actually been getting better for me. Started in Izhevsk on 12-Feb. Left Moscow 18-Feb. Arrived at JFK 27-Feb. Delivered in Wisconsin 1-Mar. 18 days seem pretty good to me.


----------



## asylumxl

I used EMS to the UK and it arrived within 10 days. It would have arrived sooner but it sat in a Parcel Force depot for a few days. Very happy with Meranom's service.


----------



## ghemml

Maybe my country(Singapore) is not a popular destination for arrival of mails from Russia.....:-(


----------



## 001norcal

I just received an order today from an ebay seller by the name of russian.store. only took 15 days from russia to california and they listed russianpost tracking on ebay as usps which would sometimes show the tracking progress, even passed jfk which is where russianpost tracking usually stops. my order also required signature confirmation and the price wasn't bad to boot since they lowered the original price after i made an offer.

not bad not bad.


----------



## 2415b

My watch from Meranom finally came after 20 days in transit. Zero tracking info after it "exported" from Russia, it just showed up 14 days after the last Russian update.


----------



## Sekondtime

Having read through this thread periodically since its start last August, most of the accounts of delays related in the most part to delays in domestic postal services at the destination end, usually customs warehouses. Delays in Russia itself are few and sporadic.

I think the time has come to wind this thread up as it unnecessarily maligns Russia Post.


----------



## AZChris

Ordered 2 watches from Russia late on 2/4 and they arrived on 3/4. eBay said 13-25 business days so this was right about in the middle at 20. Not bad at all


----------



## azura123

meranom said:


> Last info:
> 
> 18.12.2015 21:18
> *Russian Post*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Send item abroad (Export)*
> Мр Лц Внуково Ммпо Цех-2 (102972)


Dear Meranom, can you please push russian post for tracking my order? by clicking the link at pochta.ru site as shown in attachment below.
Дорогой Meranom, пожалуйста, вы можете нажать Почты России для отслеживания мой заказ? перейдя по ссылке на сайте pochta.ru , как показано в приложении ниже.









It seems you as a client/customer of russian post can't do anything about it. You have said it may take 4 months to arrived here. I take that as your promise and if it take more than that, I will take my action. 
Кажется, что вы, как клиент / клиент Почты России ничего не могу с этим поделать. Вы сказали, что это может занять 4 месяца для того чтобы приехать сюда. Я воспринимаю это как свое обещание и, если это займет больше, чем это, я возьму свое действие.
Sincerely,
Azura


----------



## Maxy

Hi guys, am in USA and planning to buy a watch on Ebay which ships from Russia. The expected delivery date is over a month from now. Is there customs involved? What duty I'll be expecting to pay for a $300 watch?


----------



## asylumxl

azura123 said:


> Dear Meranom, can you please push russian post for tracking my order? by clicking the link at pochta.ru site as shown in attachment below.
> Дорогой Meranom, пожалуйста, вы можете нажать Почты России для отслеживания мой заказ? перейдя по ссылке на сайте pochta.ru , как показано в приложении ниже.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems you as a client/customer of russian post can't do anything about it. You have said it may take 4 months to arrived here. I take that as your promise and if it take more than that, I will take my action.
> Кажется, что вы, как клиент / клиент Почты России ничего не могу с этим поделать. Вы сказали, что это может занять 4 месяца для того чтобы приехать сюда. Я воспринимаю это как свое обещание и, если это займет больше, чем это, я возьму свое действие.
> Sincerely,
> Azura


If it has been exported from Russia, chances are it is sitting in your country in customs. I can't understand why you'd take action against Meranom for that, it's beyond their control.

I'm not sure there's much Meranom or Russia Post can do beyond contact the relevant people in your country asking for the status of your package.


----------



## meranom

azura123 said:


> Dear Meranom, can you please push russian post for tracking my order? by clicking the link at pochta.ru site as shown in attachment below.
> Дорогой Meranom, пожалуйста, вы можете нажать Почты России для отслеживания мой заказ? перейдя по ссылке на сайте pochta.ru , как показано в приложении ниже.
> 
> It seems you as a client/customer of russian post can't do anything about it. You have said it may take 4 months to arrived here. I take that as your promise and if it take more than that, I will take my action.
> Кажется, что вы, как клиент / клиент Почты России ничего не могу с этим поделать. Вы сказали, что это может занять 4 месяца для того чтобы приехать сюда. Я воспринимаю это как свое обещание и, если это займет больше, чем это, я возьму свое действие.
> Sincerely,
> Azura


please PM order number


----------



## azura123

azura123 said:


> Order ID:.#20247
> Thank you very much
> 
> Sent from my MI 2SC using Tapatalk





meranom said:


> please PM order number


PMed you. please check.



asylumxl said:


> If it has been exported from Russia, chances are it is sitting in your country in customs. I can't understand why you'd take action against Meranom for that, it's beyond their control.
> 
> I'm not sure there's much Meranom or Russia Post can do beyond contact the relevant people in your country asking for the status of your package.


With all due respect, Sir, I have always checking my local post. They have updated data when the package with tracking number enter my country. from 7 tracking number, order from nov-dec 2015, only 2 made it until now. and these 2 packages never took this long at custom.
Russian package will transit to singapore first before enter my country, and pochta.ru always show last status of package when it at singapore for transit. 
In this meranom case, from dec 18th it got exported (which should be at 8th but back again). until now I don't hear anything about my package. does it at transit or does it still at russia or at costum or gone, I don't know.
That's why I asked meranom to "apply for search" to know the last status of my package, Where is the location. Or if meranom can, to go to post office and talk with someone so pochta.ru has more attention to my package.

Before i bought my item, I asked (emailed) meranom about the condition of russian post, so i can decide whether to use regular or express service. But they didn't give me clear answer, so I ordered with regular post. After 1 or 2 months I asked again about the russian post, and they answered usually 2-4 months, I take that as statement and promise. Now it almost 4 months, I need to push meranom again. since they didn't replied my email, I got to post here. If more that 4 months, I do what I can do. 
If the worst case happen, such as package is gone missing or broken, I believe me and meranom can resolve such matter. 
I hope you more understand now.


----------



## meranom

Answered to PM


----------



## Zany4

I'm at 10 days without a Pochta update with one of mine. Says waiting to leave Russia. Hasn't been followed by a processing step so I think it's still stuck in Vnukovo. Minorly worried this time for some reason. Usually by this point a package is at least in US Customs or in the Vnuk-Domo loop, but I got nothing so far on it. Another delivery loafing in Kazan which is typical.


----------



## ghemml

Acceptance06.02.2016 07:56422980CHistopol'Single0,333--104000СингапурProcessing08.02.2016 08:57422999CHistopol' MRPLeft the sorting center---Processing09.02.2016 06:23420965Kazan' MSC UOSPLeft the sorting center---Processing13.02.2016 03:28102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Arrived at international office of exchange---Customs clearance completed13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Released by customs0,333--СингапурHanded to customs13.02.2016 04:20102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--Export of international mail15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing15.02.2016 03:48102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-2Left the sorting center---Processing15.02.2016 11:46102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing16.02.2016 20:48102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---Export of international mail19.02.2016 04:44102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing19.02.2016 16:25102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing23.02.2016 02:06102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---Export of international mail24.02.2016 08:03102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing24.02.2016 16:05102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing27.02.2016 14:47102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---Export of international mail28.02.2016 07:43102972MR LC Vnukovo MMPO cex-20,333--СингапурProcessing28.02.2016 16:41102320Domodedovo AOPPArrived to Russian Federation---Processing13.03.2016 04:34102976MR LC Vnukovo cex-1Sorting---

Ultimate facepalm

............................................________ 
....................................,.-'"...................``~., 
.............................,.-"..................................."-., 
.........................,/...............................................":, 
.....................,?......................................................, 
.................../...........................................................,.. 
................./......................................................,:`^`.... 
.............../...................................................,:"........./ 
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../ 
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../ 
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/ 
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,..,.~";/...... 
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../ 
...,,,___.`~,......"~.,....................`...................../ 
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-" 
............/.`~,......`-...................................../ 
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__ 
,,_.............>-._...................................|..............`=~-, 
.....`=~-,__......`,................................. 
...................`=~-,,.,............................... 
................................`:,,...........................`..............__ 
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==`` 
........................................_..........._,-%.......` 
...................................,


----------



## Neva N Nobles-Alder

Looking for some help with tracking and no where on the internet has seemed promising! I've ordered a large format camera off ebay from Russia, and the tracking says that it is at export of international mail... when I check usps it says its in Russia. Please help I just want to make sweet photographs.

Order was placed on the 24th of Feb. I ordered a part for the camera from another seller on ebay from Russia a few days later and that has already arrived.

View attachment 7475218


----------



## yellowbarleycorn

And now for something positive:

I ordered a watch in Zenitar's webstore on March 12th. It was posted the next day and arrived here on the 19th. Moscow to Amsterdam in six days! Is this a speed record?


----------



## Zany4

yellowbarleycorn said:


> And now for something positive...


I'm starting to think that to the US east coast, it depends on a few things; where the Russian seller is, how well the seller fills out the paperwork, and whether it is shipped to a home or business address.

I have four watches incoming all from different sellers and they are all going to my office. The oldest one I ordered 2/26 from Kirov by regular airmail is stuck two rounds in the vnuk-domo loop. The second I ordered from Chistopol is regular airmail and seems on time but still at Vnukovo. The third is from Moscow and is EMS and has caught up to the second. The fourth is Moscow regular airmail and I bet will beat the at least one of the other regular airmail watches because the seller is in Moscow.

My Ratnik from Vostok-Design in Moscow only took 12 days to the US by regular airmail, but sent to my house, not office. I think US customs may process faster to residences than to work addresses. As an aside, bezels from Germany only take 9 days to my office. As long as they get here within around 20 days I'm happy. More than that and there is some concern, but most of that is impatience. Anyway, all the Russian sellers I buy from are very very good and Pochta is not their fault.


----------



## mibby

My latest from Meranom took a very reasonable 9 days from Chistopol to Coventry, UK.


----------



## Zany4

As previously mentioned, my latest from Meranom arrived today to the US east coast after only 14 days! It beat my order from Kirov that's been out 28 days and stuck in the vnuk-domo loop. I'm betting my two other orders from Moscow, one at 10 days and the other at only 3 days, also arrive before the stuck parcel...


----------



## mattbeme

Zenitar is once again refusing to sell to North America due to the illegal use of sea shipping by the Russian Post.


----------



## ffeingol

mattbeme said:


> Zenitar is once again refusing to sell to North America due to the illegal use of sea shipping by the Russian Post.


Ok, now I'm curious. What is illegal about it going via sea? Based on the times it took (Moscow to New York) I always assumed it was going by sea, not air.


----------



## Zany4

mattbeme said:


> Zenitar is once again refusing to sell to North America due to the illegal use of sea shipping by the Russian Post.


My Meranom order and my recent Vostok-Design Ratnik all came by par avion quickly. Not sure about my stuck package but I haven't had problems with the seller in the past. I do have an open order from Zenitar to the US. We'll see how it goes. My recent open MoscowWatch order had to go by EMS due to their shipping policy.


----------



## Rocat

mattbeme said:


> Zenitar is once again refusing to sell to North America due to the illegal use of sea shipping by the Russian Post.


This does not make any sense.


----------



## Rimmed762

Only way it can make sense is that Russian Post uses sea shipping while getting paid for airmail. Otherwise I can't understand.


----------



## Rocat

Rimmed762 said:


> Only way it can make sense is that Russian Post uses sea shipping while getting paid for airmail. Otherwise I can't understand.


The old bait and switch from those rats over at KAOS huh Chief?


----------



## meranom

Russian Post RANDOMLY uses sea shipping while seller getting paid for airmail.

Shipping by groundmail to Europe (not overseas)from Russia 10-20 days
Shipping by airmail to overseas also usually 10-20 days 
But if Russian post change from airmail to ground shipping for overseas - delivery time can be 2-4 months. 

Approximately happens so:
1. The buyer beginning to ask the seller why he had not received the parcel.
2. The seller makes a request to the Russian post office where the parcel RB123456789RU is now.
3. Russian Post says:
Departure RB123456789RU is on exports. This step is not regulated by the terms and depends on the workload, the route flights.

Then a few cycles of the export and import of departure at the airport Vnukovo. it may take several weeks or even months.


Next comes the answer: Your departure was removed from the aircraft carrier flight security service. Soon it will travel by ground/sea.

4. Buyers open dispute on Ebay/Paypal etc.
5. The seller returns the money to the buyer and writes the request of the missing parcels in Russian post office.
6. After 2-3 months waiting, the seller receives a response from Russian post that the parcel was delivered.
7. The seller asks the buyer to repay the order. The buyer, in rare cases, repay the order, but often does not respond to emails the seller.


----------



## ffeingol

That was pretty much exactly what I thought the issue was. And it's compounded by the fact that you can't track it well via USPS (in the US).


----------



## Zany4

It's shameful that people don't repay for their orders if they arrive extremely late. Buying something and receiving it even late and not paying for it is stealing, even if Pochta is part of the problem. All the Russian sellers I have bought from have been great and it would be a shame not to be able to buy anymore or always have to pay EMS prices. That's what it may come to because a few bad buyers try to game the system.


----------



## ffeingol

Well my latest order from Meranom certainly did not go by sea. Departed Vnukovo 21-Mar-16 and arrived JFK 25-Mar-16.


----------



## ffeingol

And magically (at least for my order) USPS is once again tracking the Russian post tracking number.


----------



## mattbeme

Zenitar apparently continues to ship to USA. I assumed he had not since North America is listed in the countries he does not ship to however the United States is listed in the drop down menu and shipping costs are listed for the USA.

He is not shipping to Canada. 


BTW: my statement about Russian Post illegally shipping mail by sea is based on the fact that it is against International Law to accept payment for Air Mail and then ship by sea. This was mentioned several times in this thread.


----------



## Rocat

Thanks for explaining the process. As someone who has not purchased a Vostok _yet_ it is good to know what to expect for the transit times. Meranom, your watches look good and are priced very well. An Amphibian is definitely in my future.

Yes, I agree if a buyer receives a watch, even if it is later than expected the buyer should repay the seller. It was not the sellers fault that the shipping time took longer than expected.



meranom said:


> Russian Post RANDOMLY uses sea shipping while seller getting paid for airmail.
> 
> Shipping by groundmail to Europe (not overseas)from Russia 10-20 days
> Shipping by airmail to overseas also usually 10-20 days
> But if Russian post change from airmail to ground shipping for overseas - delivery time can be 2-4 months.
> 
> Approximately happens so:
> 1. The buyer beginning to ask the seller why he had not received the parcel.
> 2. The seller makes a request to the Russian post office where the parcel RB123456789RU is now.
> 3. Russian Post says:
> Departure RB123456789RU is on exports. This step is not regulated by the terms and depends on the workload, the route flights.
> 
> Then a few cycles of the export and import of departure at the airport Vnukovo. it may take several weeks or even months.
> 
> Next comes the answer: Your departure was removed from the aircraft carrier flight security service. Soon it will travel by ground/sea.
> 
> 4. Buyers open dispute on Ebay/Paypal etc.
> 5. The seller returns the money to the buyer and writes the request of the missing parcels in Russian post office.
> 6. After 2-3 months waiting, the seller receives a response from Russian post that the parcel was delivered.
> 7. The seller asks the buyer to repay the order. The buyer, in rare cases, repay the order, but often does not respond to emails the seller.


----------



## sixnapoleons

I ordered a Vostok from an eBay seller listed as being in Brooklyn NY to avoid Russian post issues... And of course I get a tracking number from, you guessed it, Russian post!

Damnit.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattbeme

.
.
I hope Zenitar is not refusing to ship to Canada because a Canadian did not re-pay him for a watch that eventually was delivered.

As a Canadian, that would upset me. I would be forced to send my good friend 'Knuckles' to collect the payment.


----------



## mattbeme

sixnapoleons said:


> I ordered a Vostok from an eBay seller listed as being in Brooklyn NY to avoid Russian post issues... And of course I get a tracking number from, you guessed it, Russian post!


- Isn't there a Brooklyn NY just south of Murmansk?

I guess it's legitimate then...


----------



## Zany4

My regular Pochta order from Kirov that's been shipped for 30 days just exited US customs. My other order from Moscow by EMS exited customs as well after shipping 14 days. I should have both on Monday. My last regular order from Meranom by Pochta was also only 14 days. Moscow shipping seems good, but if it's coming from Tatarstan or K. Oblast, closer to 30 days or more is expected due to loops at the airports.


----------



## Rocat

Zany4,

Is it worth the extra cost to have a Vostok shipped via EMS from Meranom? Does it cut down on shipping times. I'm used to EMS from Japan with watches I've bought there but those obviously always arrive in 7 days or less.


----------



## Zany4

Rocat said:


> Zany4,
> 
> Is it worth the extra cost...


Probably not. Meranom is very trusted and completes the paperwork properly. The extra EMS cost would only be worth it for a rare SE or higher end Vostok or historical watch if availability / rarity is an issue. For a regular Amphibia, I would just be patient. I do think Pochta is improving, but an extra loop between Vnukovo and Domodedovo is indeed a game of Russian roulette and unfortunately a possibility. Tracking is possible at Pochta or thru USPS by using https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?qtc_tLabels1=XXXX where XXXX is your Russian tracking number. Just keep an eye on it and hope for the best!


----------



## Rocat

Zany4 said:


> Probably not. Meranom is very trusted and completes the paperwork properly. The extra EMS cost would only be worth it for a rare SE or higher end Vostok or historical watch if availability / rarity is an issue. For a regular Amphibia, I would just be patient. I do think Pochta is improving, but an extra loop between Vnukovo and Domodedovo is indeed a game of Russian roulette and unfortunately a possibility. Tracking is possible at Pochta or thru USPS by using https://tools.usps.com/go/TrackConfirmAction_input?qtc_tLabels1=XXXX where XXXX is your Russian tracking number. Just keep an eye on it and hope for the best!


Thanks for the information. Since you brought up the SE models, in your opinion, are they worth the extra cost as a first Vostok? Or should I just go with a classic case?


----------



## Zany4

Rocat said:


> Thanks for the information. Since you brought up the SE models, in your opinion, are they worth the extra cost as a first Vostok? Or should I just go with a classic case?


That's hard to say. To each their own tastes. The SE special case back is nice and if you see a special design / bezel / case combo you really like, it might be worth it as they are sometimes not available for long or sell out. The standard Amphibia designs can be found elsewhere, but the SE are Meranom's specialty. Not sure if the movements or finish is any higher quality but I think Meranom may regulate them better. The only problem you may have with Amphibias and Vostoks in general, is that there is a high temptation to buy more models which is addictive, but comes with potential customization costs and additional postage wait times!


----------



## azura123

yes, that it is! Pochta is the problem, the seller got the hammer. 
I really really treasure my result of work (money) and I hope Russian seller can do something about Russian post. 
For now, I only ship by EMS



Zany4 said:


> It's shameful that people don't repay for their orders if they arrive extremely late. Buying something and receiving it even late and not paying for it is stealing, even if Pochta is part of the problem. All the Russian sellers I have bought from have been great and it would be a shame not to be able to buy anymore or always have to pay EMS prices. That's what it may come to because a few bad buyers try to game the system.


----------



## ghemml

Rocat said:


> Zany4,
> 
> Is it worth the extra cost to have a Vostok shipped via EMS from Meranom? Does it cut down on shipping times. I'm used to EMS from Japan with watches I've bought there but those obviously always arrive in 7 days or less.


EMS works.

I have a few shipping from Russia using EMS, all arrive in a week or so.

Generally for normal non-EMS shipping from Russia takes about 3 to 4 months(or more) to reach me, but I did have experiences loss of shipping items in the past. So far no issue in loss of shipping item since I restarted buying from Russia in early 2015. But I have to keep my finger crossed.


----------



## elsoldemayo

A watch bought a month ago is being held captive. Over 2 weeks waiting to get out of Russia o|


----------



## azura123

to whom it may concern,








I got some experience recently, I bought vostoks from ebay seller, quoted to ship by EMS, then I asked for invoice , they gave invoice with EMS shipping. In the end they ship by Registered Airmail. Really nice!


----------



## camthaman

Hi
I have a package that was shipped from Russia to Australia pretty much reflects the exact same shipping tracking as yours.

How is your package going? Any update?

Regards,

Cam


----------



## camthaman

elsoldemayo said:


> A watch bought a month ago is being held captive. Over 2 weeks waiting to get out of Russia o|
> 
> View attachment 7673874


Hi
I have a package that was shipped from Russia to Australia pretty much reflects the exact same shipping tracking as yours.

How is your package going? Any update?

Regards,

Cam


----------



## mariomart

I know the feeling camthaman ...


----------



## camthaman

Hi mariomart,

I saw previously you had a package to Australia go via SeaMail!

Here is my tracking:









Still no update from Australia Post for me.

Have you had any update from Australia Post?

Cam


----------



## mariomart

Yeah I've had most of my stuff end up on Sea Mail regardless of the fact that all of them had paid for Air Mail. I sort of give up when it comes to Russian Post. I certainly don't expect anything in the first month. This is not my only parcel in transit but all of them are still stuck in Moscow. All the parcels were from different sellers and sent at different times but they seem to all get stuck in the same endless loop. Very frustrating. I just think that they hate Australians and do it for fun.


----------



## camthaman

Hey,

Man that's a damn shame, I wish I knew that earlier. I would have probably chosen EMS.
Does Australia Post eventually update the tracking on these types of parcels?

Cam


----------



## elsoldemayo

camthaman said:


> Hi
> I have a package that was shipped from Russia to Australia pretty much reflects the exact same shipping tracking as yours.
> 
> How is your package going? Any update?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Cam


No movement since April 8th when it went back to a status of 'Sorting'. I have another package doing similar loops since March 20th. Russian post is by far the least reliable of all the countries I've bought from.


----------



## meranom

It was a long journey




2016-04-19 12:54 JakartaSelatan 12000, Arrival at delivery/Transit Office


2016-04-18 13:27 MPCJakarta 10900, Departure from inward OE Adpis : 12000



2016-04-19 13:24 Indonesia 12000, Unsuccessful attempt of delivery, Other, Индонезия

2016-04-19 12:54 Indonesia 10900, Processing, Arrived at the place of delivery, Индонезия

2016-04-19 09:54 Indonesia IDJKTC, Processing, Left the place of international exchange, Индонезия

2015-12-18 21:18 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Export of international mail, Индонезия

2015-12-16 11:39 Mr Lc Vnukovo Cex-1 102976, Processing, Sorting

2015-12-09 19:21 Domodedovo AOPP 102320, Processing, Arrived at the territory of the Russian Federation

2015-12-08 06:26 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Export of international mail, Индонезия

2015-12-08 06:25 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Processing, Left the sorting center

2015-12-05 22:37 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house

2015-12-05 22:36 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Reception at custom house, Индонезия

2015-12-05 18:36 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Processing, Arrived at the place of international exchange

2015-12-02 19:04 Kazan` MSC Uosp 420965, Processing, Left the sorting center

2015-12-01 08:16 Chistopol` Mrp 422999, Processing, Left the sorting center

2015-11-30 17:29 Chistopol` 422980, Reception, Single, Индонезия


----------



## elsoldemayo

elsoldemayo said:


> No movement since April 8th when it went back to a status of 'Sorting'. I have another package doing similar loops since March 20th. Russian post is by far the least reliable of all the countries I've bought from.


Meanwhile a package from Ukraine has made it to Ireland having been posted after April 8th. Russian post is truly appalling.


----------



## Rallyfan13

12 days from Christopol to NYC. Now it's delayed by the Americans though. 'Bama dont care.


----------



## camthaman

meranom said:


> It was a long journey
> 
> 2016-04-19 12:54 JakartaSelatan 12000, Arrival at delivery/Transit Office
> 
> 2016-04-18 13:27 MPCJakarta 10900, Departure from inward OE Adpis : 12000
> 
> 2016-04-19 13:24 Indonesia 12000, Unsuccessful attempt of delivery, Other, Индонезия
> 
> 2016-04-19 12:54 Indonesia 10900, Processing, Arrived at the place of delivery, Индонезия
> 
> 2016-04-19 09:54 Indonesia IDJKTC, Processing, Left the place of international exchange, Индонезия
> 
> 2015-12-18 21:18 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Export of international mail, Индонезия
> 
> 2015-12-16 11:39 Mr Lc Vnukovo Cex-1 102976, Processing, Sorting
> 
> 2015-12-09 19:21 Domodedovo AOPP 102320, Processing, Arrived at the territory of the Russian Federation
> 
> 2015-12-08 06:26 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Export of international mail, Индонезия
> 
> 2015-12-08 06:25 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Processing, Left the sorting center
> 
> 2015-12-05 22:37 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house
> 
> 2015-12-05 22:36 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Reception at custom house, Индонезия
> 
> 2015-12-05 18:36 Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Processing, Arrived at the place of international exchange
> 
> 2015-12-02 19:04 Kazan` MSC Uosp 420965, Processing, Left the sorting center
> 
> 2015-12-01 08:16 Chistopol` Mrp 422999, Processing, Left the sorting center
> 
> 2015-11-30 17:29 Chistopol` 422980, Reception, Single, Индонезия


Insanity. I only assume my parcel is on a boat to Australia right now.


----------



## mattbeme

​
" First Mate Gilligan of the Russian Postal Service reporting for duty !! "​ ​ " I'm ready to deliver your packages to the farthest and most remote places of the planet.​ Yes Sir ! You only pay the fee for Air Mail and when I return from my monthly 2 week vacation,​ I will look for a mechanic to start the 'Official Postal Service Herring Trawler', the fastest boat​ off the coast of the Orkney Islands !! "​


----------



## Rallyfan13

Mine arrived yesterday. Two weeks from Christopol to California via NYC. Not bad at all frankly.


----------



## ghemml

I suggest sellers from Russia give the Russian Post a good smack down... even shipping by EMS also end up in failure.



> Acceptance 29.04.2016 16:00 422980 CHistopol' Single 0,693 - - 104010 Сингапур
> Processing 30.04.2016 07:54 422999 CHistopol' MRP Left the sorting center - - -
> Processing 30.04.2016 17:56 420967 Kazan' MSC EMS Sorting - - -
> Processing 30.04.2016 19:40 420967 Kazan' MSC EMS Left the sorting center - - -
> Processing 05.05.2016 01:24 130980 Moskva EMS MMPO Arrived at international office of exchange - - -
> Handed to customs 05.05.2016 10:00 130980 Moskva EMS MMPO 0,692 - -
> Customs clearance completed 05.05.2016 10:10 130980 Moskva EMS MMPO Released by customs 0,692 - - Сингапур
> Export of international mail 06.05.2016 01:48 130980 Moskva EMS MMPO 0,692 - - Сингапур
> Processing 13.05.2016 13:56 130980 Moskva EMS MMPO Left the sorting center - - -
> Processing 13.05.2016 18:26 130210 MR LC Vnukovo cex-4 Sorting - - -
> Processing 14.05.2016 14:31 130210 MR LC Vnukovo cex-4 Left the sorting center - - -
> Processing 15.05.2016 19:32 420967 Kazan' MSC EMS Sorting - - -
> Processing 15.05.2016 21:30 420967 Kazan' MSC EMS Left the sorting center - - -
> Processing 16.05.2016 08:34 422999 CHistopol' MRP Left the sorting center - - -
> Processing 16.05.2016 08:45 422980 CHistopol' Arrived at the place of delivery - - -
> Unsuccessful delivery attempt 16.05.2016 12:45 422980 CHistopol' Addressee will take the item himself - - -


This just show how lazy Russian Postage Service is...

Now i would only buy from Poljot24 or russtime.com

But seriously even Ukraine is in a mess their postal still reach me earlier than Russian Post.


----------



## mattbeme

Rallyfan13 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday. Two weeks from Christopol to California via NYC. Not bad at all frankly.


Excellent!

This is the issue: When the Russian Post sends the package by Air, it will arrive quite quickly. When they send it by Sea, 1-2 months.


----------



## infinitesd

mattbeme said:


> Excellent!
> 
> This is the issue: When the Russian Post sends the package by Air, it will arrive quite quickly. When they send it by Sea, 1-2 months.


Better late than never. I once received a parcel from China 3 months late, but I still received it.


----------



## ghemml

infinitesd said:


> Better late than never. I once received a parcel from China 3 months late, but I still received it.


The trend now seems to be returning it to the sender...


----------



## mariomart

ghemml said:


> The trend now seems to be returning it to the sender...


Agreed, my last 2 parcels from Russia both went through 4 cycles of export/import before being sent back to the sender. MADNESS !!!!!


----------



## ghemml

mariomart said:


> Agreed, my last 2 parcels from Russia both went through 4 cycles of export/import before being sent back to the sender. MADNESS !!!!!


My purchase been refunded, waste of money buying from Russia when the postal services fails horribly.

Simply if anyone from Asia or Australia, think twice before buying from Russia. Nothing personal against the seller, but their postal services only damage their sales.

No more purchases from Russia for me from now on.

Just super pissed off now.


----------



## ghemml

In Russia EMS stands for Extra Mailing Slowness

EMS what a f**king joke


----------



## mariomart

ghemml said:


> My purchase been refunded, waste of money buying from Russia when the postal services fails horribly.
> 
> Simply if anyone from Asia or Australia, think twice before buying from Russia. Nothing personal against the seller, but their postal services only damage their sales.
> 
> No more purchases from Russia for me from now on.
> 
> Just super pissed off now.


I agree, I've since stopped purchasing from Russia, I prefer to make my purchases in Ukraine, Moldova, Bulgaria etc, as all my purchases from these countries all arrived within 4 weeks. It's such a shame as when I first started buying there were no problems, but since the introduction of sanctions between Australia and Russia over the Ukraine issues things have just turned to .....


----------



## Rallyfan13

I feel very fortunate mine arrived well; sorry to hear of these issues.


----------



## mattbeme

.
.





_
._

"Here at the Russian Postal Service Sorting Station,
we want to ensure all packages are organised and treated with great respect."

"Therefore, we have decided to combine Mail collection with Garbage collection."

"We cannot expect people to spend time and effort standing for 3 hours in a long line at the Post Office.
So, with our new system, people simply throw the packages into their garbage bins."

"Do not worry! The heavy machines could damage your package, 
but they will not harm the garbage."_
_​.
.
.
.
_ .

_






.

"This Postal / Garbage Service worker discovered this little bag of watch parts. 
​.
 Unfortunately, the envelope is missing so we do not know where to send them."

"This is fortunate for the buyer because the smell is horrible...... 
......the package was buried under 2 tonnes of diapers." ​_.
.
.
_


----------



## elsoldemayo

elsoldemayo said:


> A watch bought a month ago is being held captive. Over 2 weeks waiting to get out of Russia o|
> 
> View attachment 7673874


Still waiting on this one. It 'left' Russia again on the 27th of April. I've contacted the seller but as it's over 45 days since the order, I can't open an ebay or paypal case. Assuming this doesn't arrive, it'll make me think next time I bid on a watch from Russia.


----------



## SinanjuStein

mattbeme said:


> .
> ._
> ._
> 
> "Here at the Russian Postal Service Sorting Station,
> we want to ensure all packages are organised and treated with great respect."
> 
> "Therefore, we have decided to combine Mail collection with Garbage collection."
> 
> "We cannot expect people to spend time and effort standing for 3 hours in a long line at the Post Office.
> So, with our new system, people simply throw the packages into their garbage bins."
> 
> "Do not worry! The heavy machines could damage your package,
> but they will not harm the garbage."_
> _​.
> .
> .
> .
> _ .
> _
> .
> 
> "This Postal / Garbage Service worker discovered this little bag of watch parts.
> ​.
> Unfortunately, the envelope is missing so we do not know where to send them."
> 
> "This is fortunate for the buyer because the smell is horrible......
> ......the package was buried under 2 tonnes of diapers." ​_.
> .
> .
> _


Well, let's test that theory again shall we? Ordered a bezel from arkustime and it's time to see how long will it take.

Last time i ordered an Amphibia it took exactly a week to get into my hands.


----------



## mattbeme

SinanjuStein said:


> Well, let's test that theory again shall we? Ordered a bezel from arkustime and it's time to see how long will it take.
> 
> Last time i ordered an Amphibia it took exactly a week to get into my hands.


A week seems unusually quick but I am not surprised that delivery speed is acceptable for St. Petersburg to Israel.

Once again, it must be stated that the problem of very slow delivery occurs primarily for overseas deliveries. 
Russia Post seems to prefer to send many overseas parcels by Sea when buyers always pay for Airmail.

Even if packages were sent by Sea to Israel, they would probably go through the Black Sea. The distance is not great.


----------



## CierzoZgz

elsoldemayo said:


> Still waiting on this one. It 'left' Russia again on the 27th of April. I've contacted the seller but as it's over 45 days since the order, I can't open an ebay or paypal case. Assuming this doesn't arrive, it'll make me think next time I bid on a watch from Russia.


Why can't you open a case? Are you sure? I can read at the bottom of PayPal's payment confirmation email (not literally):
"Have you an issue with your transaction? You have 180 days to open a dispute case"

Or is this for certain countries only? If I remember well, I opened a case directly in PayPal (since the time for eBay was expired, I think) over 60 days or more after the paid for a Saturn that never arrived from Bulgaria. Without any answer from the seller, PayPal refunds me the full amount, shipment cost included.


----------



## elsoldemayo

CierzoZgz said:


> Why can't you open a case? Are you sure? I can read at the bottom of PayPal's payment confirmation email (not literally):
> "Have you an issue with your transaction? You have 180 days to open a dispute case"
> 
> Or is this for certain countries only? If I remember well, I opened a case directly in PayPal (since the time for eBay was expired, I think) over 60 days or more after the paid for a Saturn that never arrived from Bulgaria. Without any answer from the seller, PayPal refunds me the full amount, shipment cost included.


Thanks for mentioning that. I was only looking at the link in the transaction view. I went to the paypal resolution centre and i can open a case. I'm willing to let it run another week or so before going that route. Previous occasion it 'left' Russia it was received again within a day or so. This time nothing has changed for 3 weeks so it might just be on a ship somewhere. The 180 days gives me time to wait a little longer and communicate with the seller.


----------



## LBPolarBear

Anyone have a guess how long it may be until this reaches me here in NY?


----------



## LBPolarBear

Update!


----------



## Zany4

LBPolarBear said:


> Update!


I live in Jersey. Usually 15-20 days total from Chistopol. Few days delay in Moscow, few days delay at Kennedy in customs, than a day or two to cross the Hudson.


----------



## LBPolarBear

Thanks man! I'm having palpitations waiting to get this thing on my wrist LOL


----------



## LBPolarBear

Update...Woohoo!


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

For those who do not read Russian it says: We are going to teach you be patient -- Russian Post--


----------



## elsoldemayo

elsoldemayo said:


> Thanks for mentioning that. I was only looking at the link in the transaction view. I went to the paypal resolution centre and i can open a case. I'm willing to let it run another week or so before going that route. Previous occasion it 'left' Russia it was received again within a day or so. This time nothing has changed for 3 weeks so it might just be on a ship somewhere. The 180 days gives me time to wait a little longer and communicate with the seller.


My package finally arrived today, 10 weeks since I bought it, so it was on a ship somewhere. Hope it doesn't have any problems, I'd hate to have to send it back


----------



## LBPolarBear

Anyone have a guess how long the process typically stalls at this phase?


----------



## Zany4

LBPolarBear said:


> Anyone have a guess how long the process typically stalls at this phase?


~7-10 days left I think...


----------



## LBPolarBear

Noooooo! Oh, the humanity


----------



## mattbeme

LBPolarBear said:


> Noooooo! Oh, the humanity











Just something ridiculous to help ease your pain.


----------



## LBPolarBear

^^^

LMAO! Thanks man- it worked!


----------



## Zany4

I wasn't clear, but I think you'll have it in 7-10 days more total. Maybe a couple more days worst case. If the US (destination country) shows its bring prepped, it's usually 3 days to JFK airport customs, 4 days to clear, and another 3 to deliver. You should be good. Try entering your tracking number at my.usps.com. US postal service has been tracking all my airmail from Russia at least once it's actually on a plane from Moscow to NYC.


----------



## LBPolarBear

Thanks Zany. I've been checking USPS (which showed nothing) and set it up so I'd get text message updates when anything new happens. And I just got the following update! (before I read your post just now) 

sooo, WOOHOOHOO! 

And the best part...? I live in Long Beach, NY which is all of 5 miles from JFK! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Well I guess I'll soon be posting in the "Congratulating Russian Post on fast shipping" thread! Ironically- only the US system could decide sending it up to White Plains and then back would be an efficient route... LOL


----------



## Zany4

LBPolarBear said:


> Well I guess I'll soon be posting in the "Congratulating Russian Post on fast shipping" thread! Ironically- only the US system could decide sending it up to White Plains and then back would be an efficient route... LOL


That happens all the time with my orders before they come to NJ. Sometimes White Plains, sometimes up to Massachusetts, sometimes Queens, sometimes Teterboro. It's quite random. US postal efficiency is good, but no method to the customs madness it seems.


----------



## LBPolarBear

I hear ya, and I'm glad it wasn't misdirected or something...

Just got another text that it left White Plains. Not holding my breath for it coming tomorrow but I'm sure I'll have by Friday! Verrry excited for my first Vostok and to see that orange/yellow sandwich dial in person =)


----------



## Arizone

Some of us aren't so lucky. Returned to customs once, now over two weeks of nothing after leaving again.


----------



## LBPolarBear

Arizone said:


> Some of us aren't so lucky. Returned to customs once, now over two weeks of nothing after leaving again.


Ugggh. Oh man I'm sorry to hear it- I'd be losing my mind

Have you you tried tracking it through 17track.net? In my. Out of curiosity I tried a few different sites to see if there was any difference in how long it took for them to update the status and there definitely was a difference...


----------



## SinanjuStein

LBPolarBear said:


> Ugggh. Oh man I'm sorry to hear it- I'd be losing my mind
> 
> Have you you tried tracking it through 17track.net? In my. Out of curiosity I tried a few different sites to see if there was any difference in how long it took for them to update the status and there definitely was a difference...


17track is pretty nice to use.









I usually prefer to use it over the Israeli post website, and tell my buyers to do so as well.


----------



## mattbeme

Arizone said:


> Some of us aren't so lucky. Returned to customs once, now over two weeks of nothing after leaving again.


The ship doesn't sail until it is full.


----------



## LBPolarBear

The Eagle has landed!!!!


----------



## Zany4

LBPolarBear said:


> The Eagle has landed!!!!


If you're gonna use that quote around here, better make it a double-headed eagle or a bear!  Congrats! I have another SE, a GMT 090, due in a couple weeks. Waiting patiently to put it on a khaki ZULU. As Petty said, "The waaaaaaitin' is the hardest part!"


----------



## LBPolarBear

So true so true! Happily, as they say- anything worth having is worth waiting for!


----------



## mattbeme

mattbeme said:


> The ship doesn't sail until it is full.


I did not say this as a phrase to induce more patience!

If your package is to be sent by sea, the Russian Post will put all packages into a shipping container and they will not load the container onto the ship until it is full. The ship will not sail until it is full with containers.


----------



## antares2063

I bought a ebay Raketa watch from Russian federation - > Singapore , took about 4 and a half weeks. Thankfully it arrived safe and sound


----------



## asylumxl

So far I've had good experiences with Russian Post. My last non EMS package from Moscow took 10 days from shipping to SE England.


----------



## Arizone

Arizone said:


> Some of us aren't so lucky. Returned to customs once, now over two weeks of nothing after leaving again.


Meanwhile my other (less important) package...










o|


----------



## J-Twin

Likewise. I've bought several watches from Meranom via Russian Post and never had a problem with shipping to the UK, in one case it reached me within seven days.


----------



## Arizone

Just when you've begun to lose hope, nope, still on schedule one month later.


----------



## giogiup86

I am pretty much hopeless at this point. 
my parcel has been stuck in the export mall for more than a month now

2016-05-14 22:09Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Customs clearance, Released by custom house, Италия

2016-05-14 22:09Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Reception at custom house, Италия

2016-05-14 19:02Mr Lc Vnukovo MMPO Cex-2 102972, Processing, Arrived at the place of international exchange, Италия

2016-05-13 13:31Moskva 129 109129, Processing, Left the place of reception, Moskva MMPO 104000

2016-05-13 08:18Moskva 129 109129, Reception, Single, Moskva MMPO 104000


----------



## elsoldemayo

Mine was in the same status for longer so don't give up hope yet


----------



## giogiup86

I wonder if in the meantime there's anyone I can contact in the Russian post. 
This is really a bad service


----------



## mariomart

giogiup86 said:


> I wonder if in the meantime there's anyone I can contact in the Russian post.
> This is really a bad service


After having spoken to a few Russian sellers about their postal service I'm more inclined to think that if you contacted Russian Post to complain about their service I wouldn't hold much hope of ever seeing your parcel again.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

mariomart said:


> After having spoken to a few Russian sellers about their postal service I'm more inclined to think that if you contacted Russian Post to complain about their service I wouldn't hold much hope of ever seeing your parcel again.


They are not that maliciously evil.


----------



## asylumxl

Kirill Sergueev said:


> They are not that maliciously evil.


To be honest, I am under the impression that the customs loop is the fault of the destination country and not the Russian Postal service.

It seems countries such as the USA experience issues (and have had tracking info disabled), while others have smooth and consistent deliveries from Russia.


----------



## Kirill Sergueev

I think that they are filling a cargo container for air shipment in Sheremetevo. As soon at it is filled in - it ships. I have my watch stuck couple times and had others processed swiftly. But I also had one small packet open and watch stolen and the padded envelop taped back with a scotch tape. Still do not know who needed my $35 Komandirskie?


----------



## mariomart

I have to say that just recently it appears that Russia Post has massively improved, at least for Australian deliveries that is 

Last few deliveries have only taken about 20 days.

I've just had another parcel leave Russia but this is the first one that has been sent directly from Saint Petersburg. Should I expect a similar delivery time?


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Deliveries to Canada have not changed. Most continue to be sent by sea. When sent by Air, it is quicker. Longer if it gets caught in the 'Customs Loop' in Vnkuovo.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

asylumxl said:


> To be honest, I am under the impression that the customs loop is the fault of the destination country and not the Russian Postal service.
> 
> It seems countries such as the USA experience issues (and have had tracking info disabled), while others have smooth and consistent deliveries from Russia.


Do you mean that packages become caught in a customs loop within the destination country?

If so, this is not the common problem for delays as listed in this thread.

Tracking Info. disabling has been openly discussed by several Postal services of several countries. It appears that the main reason for this is that the Russian Postal service will unlawfully send packages by sea when Air service has been paid for. International Law considers this practice illegal.


----------



## asylumxl

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Do you mean that packages become caught in a customs loop within the destination country?
> 
> If so, this is not the common problem for delays as listed in this thread.
> 
> Tracking Info. disabling has been openly discussed by several Postal services of several countries. It appears that the main reason for this is that the Russian Postal service will unlawfully send packages by sea when Air service has been paid for. International Law considers this practice illegal.


Given most people with such problems have a distinct lack of information regarding their packages, I'm not sure how you come to that conclusion.

The main point I was making was that problems seem to be far more prevalent with shipments to the US/Canada. I doubt that's a coincidence and purely down to them sending it the wrong way all the time.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

asylumxl said:


> Given most people with such problems have a distinct lack of information regarding their packages, I'm not sure how you come to that conclusion.
> 
> The main point I was making was that problems seem to be far more prevalent with shipments to the US/Canada. I doubt that's a coincidence and purely down to them sending it the wrong way all the time.


Tracking Info. for a package, while within Russia, is always given. This allows us to determine when and for how long a package goes around the 'Customs Loop' of the Russian Postal service.

You are correct, the problem is more prevalent for the US and Canada as well as for Australia.

You are correct also to say that it cannot be coincidence.

For most people who experience the customs loop delays, the amount of time the package takes to be delivered, _once it finally leaves Russia_, seems to be fairly consistent.

If sent by sea, it will take x amount of time to be delivered.
If sent by air, it will take xx amount of time to be delivered.

Some have had problems with their own country's customs 'loop' but it seems that in these cases, they have had Tracking info. to show this.

It seems Canada has about the worst problem with Tracking for Russian packages. The US re-instated Tracking for Russia last year or so, or at least improved Tracking.

For shipments sent by sea by the Russian Postal service, this is usually proven by the existence of the name of the Port of Entry listed either on the package, the package documents or what little Tracking Info. that is given. If the port is a sea port, then the mode of transport used is clear.

Perhaps I do not fully understand what it is you are trying to say.


----------



## Zany4

I think I finally got the big screw from Russia Post. I've ordered at least half a dozen times from various sellers and all have gone thru Moscow's airports. This most recent order made it quickly to Moscow but is now in St. Petersburg, most likely headed for the Baltic and Atlantic Ocean. Not a happy camper as it was birthday gift for the end of the month...


----------



## Zany4

Zany4 said:


> I think I finally got the big screw from Russia Post...


Maybe not screwed. Could still be going by air. Looks like it was released by Pulkovo customs!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
Once again, at least one of my packages has been sent by boat to Canada.


----------



## 1afc

Hi mariomart.

Good luck to you.

I live just north of you and I'm now over 90 days and still counting!



mariomart said:


> I have to say that just recently it appears that Russia Post has massively improved, at least for Australian deliveries that is
> 
> Last few deliveries have only taken about 20 days.
> 
> I've just had another parcel leave Russia but this is the first one that has been sent directly from Saint Petersburg. Should I expect a similar delivery time?


----------



## mariomart

1afc said:


> Hi mariomart.
> 
> Good luck to you.
> 
> I live just north of you and I'm now over 90 days and still counting!


I definitely know the feeling of hopelessness. I hope it arrives soon.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
The saga continues.......


----------



## JBT

Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> The saga continues.......
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Matt, sucks to hear about the delay. Seems that standard shipping continues to be very unpredictable. I recently placed another order on Meranom and following this thread prompted me to order via EMS again (also I'm just too impatient, lol). Just to share with you folks in Canada, this was my second time ordering EMS and both times my order arrived in 9 business days (includes processing and shipping). And this is reference to items that were "in stock." I guess you just have to ask yourself if paying the extra bit for EMS is worth a little more certainty. Good luck to everyone's orders.


----------



## Dr.Z

JBT said:


> Matt_Bored_O said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> The saga continues.......
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Hey Matt, sucks to hear about the delay. Seems that standard shipping continues to be very unpredictable. I recently placed another order on Meranom and following this thread prompted me to order via EMS again (also I'm just too impatient, lol). Just to share with you folks in Canada, this was my second time ordering EMS and both times my order arrived in 9 business days (includes processing and shipping). And this is reference to items that were "in stock." I guess you just have to ask yourself if paying the extra bit for EMS is worth a little more certainty. Good luck to everyone's orders.
> 
> 
> 
> 9 days to Calgary sounds good. My orders from Meranom are on average 3-4 weeks. I have gotten used to forgetting about my orders and, like alot of f10 members in North America, then being pleasantly surprised at the post office.
> How much extra are you paying for Ems? I can see it being worthwhile if I needed parts in a hurry or maybe for a larger order.
Click to expand...


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

[/QUOTE]I recently placed another order on Meranom and following this thread prompted me to order via EMS again (also I'm just too impatient, lol). Just to share with you folks in Canada, this was my second time ordering EMS and both times my order arrived in 9 business days (includes processing and shipping). And this is reference to items that were "in stock." I guess you just have to ask yourself if paying the extra bit for EMS is worth a little more certainty. Good luck to everyone's orders.[/QUOTE]

I thought EMS was only an option at Meranom for the SE models and other 'premium' models?

When I place a _dozen_ watches in the cart (all in stock), just to see the shipping cost, EMS is still not given as an option.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
I am wondering, are buyers from North America able to request EMS shipping from ebay sellers in Russia?

I notice that there are now 3 or 4 Russian sellers who refuse to ship to Canada. If EMS were an option with these sellers, perhaps they would ship to us. Of course, the order would have to be large enough to make the extra cost of shipping worthwhile.

I have never used EMS so I have no idea how it works.


----------



## kev80e

I've just had one arrive in the UK via St Petersburg in 9 days, not bad at all. Unfortunately I'm away working . Hope yours arrives zoo Matt.


----------



## JBT

Dr.Z said:


> 9 days to Calgary sounds good. My orders from Meranom are on average 3-4 weeks. I have gotten used to forgetting about my orders and, like alot of f10 members in North America, then being pleasantly surprised at the post office.
> How much extra are you paying for Ems? I can see it being worthwhile if I needed parts in a hurry or maybe for a larger order.


My order included couple watches, couple bezels, spring bars, bracelet and set of hands, so I opted for the EMS route. I paid $12 extra on top of the standard rate. I did have some reward points from the last order to provide a bit of a discount which was nice. But, yeah overall 9 days can't complain.



Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I thought EMS was only an option at Meranom for the SE models and other 'premium' models?
> 
> When I place a _dozen_ watches in the cart (all in stock), just to see the shipping cost, EMS is still not given as an option.





Matt_Bored_O said:


> .
> I am wondering, are buyers from North America able to request EMS shipping from ebay sellers in Russia?
> 
> I notice that there are now 3 or 4 Russian sellers who refuse to ship to Canada. If EMS were an option with these sellers, perhaps they would ship to us. Of course, the order would have to be large enough to make the extra cost of shipping worthwhile.
> 
> I have never used EMS so I have no idea how it works.


Interestingly enough my checkout did not provide me an EMS option like it did last time so I just went ahead and placed the order with regular mail. I emailed them immediately afterwards and requested EMS. I received a prompt response that they will email me a paypal invoice for the additional cost. Paid the extra cost and all was good from there. I'd be curious to know if they would offer EMS for a 12 watch haul. Best to email them I suppose.


----------



## Zany4

I'm 15 days out by the "new" St. Petersburg route. Not bad, but it cleared Pulkovo customs for shipment 4 days ago and hasn't left or arrived NYC yet. Says still being prepared. That's odd and makes me think there's a hang up somewhere. 12-20 days is my usual shipment times from Chistopol, 4 of those being US customs and postal service. Can't see how a package clearing airport customs would end up on a boat, but it seems this route is less efficient to the US than the Moscow airports.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Zany4 said:


> ........Can't see how a package clearing airport customs would end up on a boat.....


Yes, it does seem strange but most of my shipments are sent by boat after going through customs at the Moscow airport.

I think Russia Post is attempting to create the appearance that a package is sent by air by putting the package through the airport customs system but never revealing that the package is then sent to a sea port.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
The Gilligan Chronicles continue.....
...............................................

_"This is it Gilligan !"
_
_"Russia Post has invented the greatest, most reliable and environmentally friendly shipping system in the world !!."









_

_"Customers in Canada tell us that they enjoy waiting a long time for their packages and prefer shipping methods which create no pollution.

Everyone loves the Sea, especially people who buy Amphibia watches.

_
_ So, we will call these the ' *Russian Post Super Marine-skie *' _

_"We do not want to send watches on a fast but abusive trip on an airplane. Instead, a watch will be softly cradled in its Marine-skie as it glides happily upon the gentle waves" 
_
_"The narrow opening of the vessel prevents the parts, or at least some of the parts, from falling out.
_
_To place a watch inside, simply reduce its size using a hammer, then gently drop the pieces into the Marine-skie. 
_
_It is not necessary to place a cork into it if you are sending an Amphibia; _
_ -- these watches are water resistant."_
_








_


----------



## Sekondtime

kev80e said:


> I've just had one arrive in the UK via St Petersburg in 9 days, not bad at all. Unfortunately I'm away working . Hope yours arrives zoo Matt.


Kev80e,

You should be posting in this thread maybe?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/super-fast-service-russia-post-congratulations-3053170.html


----------



## Sekondtime

Those of you who live in the far flung corners of the earth like North America and Australia need to move to Europe!

Or maybe there is a business opportunity here for someone in Europe to act as a postal address for those of you in the USA, Canada and Australia to receive your orders in 9 or 10 days and then re-post them air mail to you. It might cut the time down to about 15 to 20 days? But, your postal charges would increase considerably!

It appears to me that there is just not enough business between Russia and North America and Australia to make it financially viable for Russia Post to send post by air. What's the answer to this problem? Order more Russian watches!

Sekondtime


----------



## meranom

meranom said:


> Russian Post RANDOMLY uses sea shipping while seller getting paid for airmail.
> 
> Shipping by groundmail to Europe (not overseas)from Russia 10-20 days
> Shipping by airmail to overseas also usually 10-20 days
> But if Russian post change from airmail to ground shipping for overseas - delivery time can be 2-4 months.
> 
> Approximately happens so:
> 1. The buyer beginning to ask the seller why he had not received the parcel.
> 2. The seller makes a request to the Russian post office where the parcel RB123456789RU is now.
> 3. Russian Post says:
> Departure RB123456789RU is on exports. This step is not regulated by the terms and depends on the workload, the route flights.
> 
> Then a few cycles of the export and import of departure at the airport Vnukovo. it may take several weeks or even months.
> 
> Next comes the answer: Your departure was removed from the aircraft carrier flight security service. Soon it will travel by ground/sea.
> 
> 4. Buyers open dispute on Ebay/Paypal etc.
> 5. The seller returns the money to the buyer and writes the request of the missing parcels in Russian post office.
> 6. After 2-3 months waiting, the seller receives a response from Russian post that the parcel was delivered.
> 7. The seller asks the buyer to repay the order. The buyer, in rare cases, repay the order, but often does not respond to emails the seller.


I can add to this mesage some information, why we not ship with EMS now.

Small packets do not have a specific date of delivery. Russian Post can not send them a long time to export to other countries.

But EMS items are strictly defined time period for delivery. Therefore, to ensure that the sender has not filed a complaint at the Russian post, Russian Post simply returns EMS sending back to the sender marked "forbidden aviation security service" - "package contains a restricted attachment" 
And send it back by flight :-s from Moscow to Chistopol.

The money that we paid for the EMS shipping has not returned back to us.
And we have to return the money for the order and EMS shipping to client. Or send with small packets for our money again.


----------



## wekke

hello comrads,
just received my watch this morning, send with much care and information by 'moscowwatch' on evening (nearly 10pm) 11 august 2016,
5 days later ( 17/08/2016) she was already with 'belgium customs'
and today with me in Belgium (europe) around 0900 am 19/08/2016
so i am a very happy man,
( specially so because also not have custom-charge to pay !!!!)
so one thumb up fot 'moscowwatch' and Russian post

greetings,
wekke


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Sekondtime said:


> .... maybe there is a business opportunity here for someone in Europe to act as a postal address for those of you in the USA, Canada and Australia to receive your orders in 9 or 10 days and then re-post them air mail to you. It might cut the time down to about 15 to 20 days?


I like this idea.

If someone in Europe, especially the UK, will consider this, please send me a PM.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

kev80e said:


> ...Hope yours arrives too Matt.


Hopefully there is a strong prevailing wind towards Canada.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

meranom said:


> ... we not ship with EMS now......


Meranom,

I don't understand. JBT in his post, said that you recently sent a package to him with EMS.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Sekondtime said:


> Those of you who live in the far flung corners of the earth like North America and Australia need to move to Europe!
> 
> It appears to me that there is just not enough business between Russia and North America and Australia to make it financially viable for Russia Post to send post by air....


Perhaps you are right, there is no economic incentive for airmail.

This will not stop my joke making. Criticising the Russian Post is one of the few thrills remaining in my life.

Do you have an extra room in your house?
If there is a good rugby team in your town, expect my arrival next week.


----------



## Zany4

My order did arrive at JFK today! Not sure what the few days delay was after customs clearance. The St. Petersburg Pulkovo route seems a little longer and less traceable than the Moscow Vnukovo route, but I have not had a package yet be more than a month or get totally lost. Now it will spend a week with the USPS before I get it because it's Friday. Should still receive it by my birthday!


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Zany4 said:


> My order did arrive at JFK today! Not sure what the few days delay was after customs clearance....


It had to be sent across the Hudson by the USPS 'Sea Jet 3000'


----------



## mariomart

Matt_Bored_O said:


> It had to be sent across the Hudson by the USPS 'Sea Jet 3000'


Geez, you guys are so lucky to have fast and reliable sea services.

Here in Australia we use Australia Post Express Camels which only follow the coastline, because you know, camels are water animals ....


----------



## fallenmig

Purchased an 960SE from Meranom on Aug.1

Aug.18 says package release by Russian custom at St.Petersburg and status show "export of international mail". 

Been a week now and no update, which makes me think is still sitting somewhere at the dock.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

fallenmig said:


> Purchased an 960SE from Meranom on Aug.1
> 
> Aug.18 says package release by Russian custom at St.Petersburg and status show "export of international mail".
> 
> Been a week now and no update, which makes me think is still sitting somewhere at the dock.


A fellow Ontarian !!

'Export of International Mail', with no updates for a week, usually means that it has left Russia.

I see the Russian Post is now sending some packages to St.Petersburg for export.

This probably means that it has been sent by Sea, or 'Surface' mail as Post Offices like to say.

If so, you will have to wait a while but it should arrive safely, providing they threw the bottle into the proper current of the Gulf of Finland.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

fallenmig said:


> ........release by Russian custom at St.Petersburg and status show "export of international mail".
> 
> Been a week now and no update, which makes me think is still sitting somewhere at the dock.


I forgot to mention: there will be no more Tracking updates and the package will simply be delivered to you one day. 
I don't say that to be funny. As of 2015 Canada Post began refusing to provide Tracking Info. for all packages from Russia.

If you're lucky, there _may_ be an update when it reaches Canada.


----------



## fallenmig

Matt_Bored_O said:


> I forgot to mention: there will be no more Tracking updates and the package will simply be delivered to you one day.
> I don't say that to be funny. As of 2015 Canada Post began refusing to provide Tracking Info. for all packages from Russia.
> 
> If you're lucky, there _may_ be an update when it reaches Canada.


Thanks for the info, is released on Aug.12 not 18 so probably is on its way.
Giving the fact that Canada Post is going to have a strike or lock out in about a week time, I doubt I will receive it in time if is on a boat...


----------



## Zany4

For what it's worth, mine was released by St. Petersburg customs 8/13 and processed thru JFK US customs 8/17, so it went by air as planned and faster than via Moscow. It sit about the same time at Pulkovo as at Vnukovo/Domodedovo but with fewer updates. It's good to know there's more than one route via Pochta now.


----------



## meranom

Matt_Bored_O said:


> Meranom,
> 
> I don't understand. JBT in his post, said that you recently sent a package to him with EMS.


Yes, he paid additionally for EMS. He asked for EMS shipping, not all EMS parcels returned back - from Australia, Singapoure mostly


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

meranom said:


> Yes, he paid additionally for EMS. He asked for EMS shipping, not all EMS parcels returned back - from Australia, Singapoure mostly


Thanks.

I thought you have stopped using EMS ?

Are you saying that parcels to Australia and Singapor are often returned back but parcels to other countries usually have no problems?

I live in Canada and I would like to use EMS.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.
*Gilligan Brings the Mail to Canada: Pt. I*

------------------









"I am First Mate Gilligan of the Russian Postal Service reporting for duty !"

"I have a load of parcels to bring to Canada in the beautifully restored 'Sardine'. 
The name was chosen to reflect the great power and tremendous speed of that noble fish."









"Here she is !!"

"We will depart as soon as we fill the fuel tank with the fuel my brother has siphoned from my neighbour's car"









---- Pt. II :_ Cargo Trouble _----


----------



## Solidus snake

Check out my new Vostok. Dang this thing sleek.







I feel for Russian sellers having to utilize such a b grade postal service.


----------



## haejuk

Here's the latest on my last order from Russia:

Awaiting for departure from Russia19 August 2016, 00:58 190970, Saint Petersburg

Released from RF customs18 August 2016, 10:56 190977, Saint Petersburg


So, how long does it usually take to depart for US after clearing customs? No updates since the 19th so far.


----------



## Zany4

haejuk said:


> Here's the latest on my last order from Russia:
> 
> Awaiting for departure from Russia19 August 2016, 00:58 190970, Saint Petersburg
> 
> Released from RF customs18 August 2016, 10:56 190977, Saint Petersburg
> 
> So, how long does it usually take to depart for US after clearing customs? No updates since the 19th so far.


My order via St. Petersburg just arrived. Took 11 days total which by one day is the fastest ever. There was a 4 day window of no update after clearing Russian customs until arriving at JFK.


----------



## haejuk

This is the 14th day of shipping for my order and it was just scanned at JFK. So I guess it can take up to 5 days, possibly more, after clearing customs.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Solidus snake said:


> Check out my new Vostok. Dang this thing sleek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel for Russian sellers having to utilize such a b grade postal service.


This is superb comedy !!!

I see that Vostok is now more generous with the hair.

For $10 more Vostok will give you a dial with freckles.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

Zany4 said:


> My order via St. Petersburg just arrived. Took 11 days total which by one day is the fastest ever. There was a 4 day window of no update after clearing Russian customs until arriving at JFK.





haejuk said:


> This is the 14th day of shipping for my order and it was just scanned at JFK. So I guess it can take up to 5 days, possibly more, after clearing customs.


I wonder why they are now sending parcels to St. Petersburg?

I assumed they wanted to send them by sea since St. Petersburg has a large shipping port.
However, both of these packages appear to be Air mail.

Strange but good.


----------



## Matt_Bored_O

.








Russian Postal Service resumes Air Mail.


----------



## Solidus snake

Well well well, after my post yesterday I arrived home to find an Australia Post item collection card in my mail box. Yes, inside the parcel was a small black box with Vostok in gold lettering on top. Maybe the old Russian post goes ok, around 3.5 weeks to Wollongong Australia (I have had stuff from the States and Malaysia take similar times frames, so not too shabby). 

What I do have beef about is, I called Aus Post not the day before to see if they had any records of the item. I was told "No it has not been scanned in Australia and all parcels are scanned upon arrival before going to customs". 
Wow, that must have been a record time to arrive in Sydney? or Melbourne? (unsure), clear customs, make its way by road to Wollongong's distribution centre then get posted out. My hat goes off to you Aus Post for being the well oiled machine you are.

On the positive front, I would like to say a big thank Meranom for being very professional through the whole process.


----------



## Solidus snake

Matt_Bored_O said:


> This is superb comedy !!!
> 
> I see that Vostok is now more generous with the hair.
> 
> For $10 more Vostok will give you a dial with freckles.


Haha the ol' hairy skeleton arms edition. Sorry for subjecting everyone to such images. However, I can positively say the bracelet on the 090 is not a hair puller.


----------



## 1afc

Hi All 

I'm writing to the Guinness Book of Records to claim the longest delivery from order from Meranom. 

Order Date 13 May 2016
Sent to Russia Post 4 June 2016
Delivery Date 16 Sept 2016

By my calcs that makes 126 days or 18 weeks. 

I live in Oz and I think they sent it in a nuclear sub that got diverted to the Spratley Islands (Chinese disputed islands) before coming here.

Do I get my award???


----------



## meranom

1afc said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm writing to the Guinness Book of Records to claim the longest delivery from order from Meranom.
> 
> Order Date 13 May 2016
> Sent to Russia Post 4 June 2016
> Delivery Date 16 Sept 2016
> 
> By my calcs that makes 126 days or 18 weeks.
> 
> I live in Oz and I think they sent it in a nuclear sub that got diverted to the Spratley Islands (Chinese disputed islands) before coming here.
> 
> Do I get my award???


Hi
you can not get a reward, because there is another winner for victory with 142 days.

Origin Country
2015-11-30 17:29 Russia, Chistopol` 422980, Reception, Single,

Indonesia*(*Pos Indonesia*)

*

Destination Country
2016-04-20 12:56 JAKARTASELATAN 12000, Final delivery

Indonesia*(*Pos Indonesia*)*


----------



## 1afc

meranom said:


> Hi
> you can not get a reward, because there is another winner for victory with 142 days.
> Origin Country
> 2015-11-30 17:29 Russia, Chistopol` 422980, Reception, Single,
> Indonesia*(*Pos Indonesia*)
> *Destination Country
> 2016-04-20 12:56 JAKARTASELATAN 12000, Final delivery
> Indonesia*(*Pos Indonesia*)*


But wait a minute! I think I might still be in contention.

Two parts were missed from my order. 
When I receive them I'm sure I'll be the winner!!!!!


----------



## mariomart

I have to admit that over the past 6 months or so that all my deliveries from the Motherland to Australia have been impressively swift and trouble free so well done Russian Post. |>

However it seems that Russian Post has an admirer, Spanish Post (Correos Spain) looks like it just may be a contender for the crown. I purchased a Vostok from an Ebay seller in Spain and 
although he was swift in dropping it off at his post office it then sat at said post office for a full 10 days before taking its first move to the local sorting office.

I think the race is on, or not.


----------



## nuvostokguy

I ordered my Amphibia classic around two weeks ago, still "processing". I ordered two watches from Long Island Watch on 11/24 and they've been in my post office box for three days now.


----------



## Rigid90sMTB

My order from Ukraine hasn't been updated in 10 days. Should I be worried?

Processed Through Facility
*Nov-20-16*, 19:55 PM, KIEV PI-1


----------



## mariomart

Rigid90sMTB said:


> My order from Ukraine hasn't been updated in 10 days. Should I be worried?
> 
> Processed Through Facility
> *Nov-20-16*, 19:55 PM, KIEV PI-1


It is quite unusual for Ukraine Post to have long delays from my experience. Perhaps contact the seller and ask them to make enquiries.


----------



## TimeWanderer

So when the tracking update info on Russian post says "awaiting departure from Russia" from St. Petersburg for 10 days, does that mean my item has been sitting at the post office for 10 days, or did they just forget to update that it has left the country?


----------



## nuvostokguy

TimeWanderer said:


> So when the tracking update info on Russian post says "awaiting departure from Russia" from St. Petersburg for 10 days, does that mean my item has been sitting at the post office for 10 days, or did they just forget to update that it has left the country?


It could mean that the postal donkey with the broken leg is on the mend and might be able to transport your package out of town in a few weeks.


----------



## Zany4

My shipment hasn't been updated for 8 days. Pochta says it left the local Moscow distribution center but it hasn't shown up at either airport or St. Pete's. Maybe lost in the busy holiday mailing. Never had this happen before. Looks like my good luck ran out. Will show up after Christmas for sure.


----------



## nuvostokguy

Today mine says "Customs clearance, Released by custom house"!


----------



## pozitron

Just NY holidays rush for every post-like service in Russia now. I was at one of pick up point to get my shipment: all the hall is flooded by people who want the same...


----------



## EricK24

I hope I'm not going to get stuck in the infamous Vnukovo loop.


----------



## nuvostokguy

Update: mine now says "Postal donkey dead, looking for replacement". I can only cross my fingers and hope for the best.


----------



## nuvostokguy

New update: "Postal donkey replacement found, now training. Don't hold your breath, delivery sometime in the future".


----------



## Zany4

My theory is any packages coming to the US from Russia have been dumped in the Gulf of Finland by Pochta in retaliation for the US expelling the 35 diplomats. Oh that Putin! Happy new year to all the good people of the world...


----------



## nuvostokguy

Mine now says:

"RUSSIAN FEDERATION, MOSKVA PCI-21, Processed Through Facility, Your item has been processed through a facility in MOSKVA PCI-21, RUSSIAN FEDERATION at 4:17 pm on December 23, 2016." I believe this facility is known as the "Black Hole" of Russian postal facilities. Parcels get sucked into the building and just never escape. They go around and around in there, never again to be seen.

I was hoping by now I would read something like "Postal donkey on ship passing Canary Islands. Stopping to refuel. Will update later".


----------



## nuvostokguy

My watch has made it to New York. There's still hope!


----------



## Zany4

Mines finally made it to St. Petersburg customs but hasn't left yet. I also gave an Ak Bars Kazan hat I bought off of eBay stuck in Moscow. I have a feeling all of Pochta had a lot of vodka over the holidays like me...


----------



## nuvostokguy

What's distressing here is that our parcels will languish in one place for weeks...then some activity!...then another few weeks of inactivity. Mine is now circling from postal facility to postal facility in the state of New York. It's now in Flushing. The tracking info says "in transit" but that probably means to multiple locations in NY. When an update says "arrived in Denver" that will begin to bring closure to my watch's journey.


----------



## mibby

My last one took 19 days to the UK - but that included Christmas and New Year. Previous two were 10 and 11 days. Not so bad!


----------



## Sekondtime

mibby said:


> My last one took 19 days to the UK - but that included Christmas and New Year. Previous two were 10 and 11 days. Not so bad!


Perhaps you'd like to post this quick service in the thread about fast service from Russia Post?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/super-fast-service-russia-post-congratulations-3053170.html


----------



## Sekondtime

mariomart said:


> I have to admit that over the past 6 months or so that all my deliveries from the Motherland to Australia have been impressively swift and trouble free so well done Russian Post. |>


Hmm...! No mention of this in the thread about super fast service from Russia Post.:-s

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/super-fast-service-russia-post-congratulations-3053170.html


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Put in a big order at Meranom on Friday, seeing this thread inspired me to request EMS over the weekend. We'll see how it goes. I also have hands (paddles, of course :-!) coming by good ol' Russia Post from Favinov that just shipped this morning so we'll see how that goes.

My first Vostoks in a long time, so I'm a little excited.

In the meantime, I ordered a Seiko 6105 homage from China that eBay is saying will be delivered between Jan 21 and March 21. Well then :think:


----------



## nuvostokguy

Mine landed in Denver yesterday and is "in transit" to me, so says tracking. I might even have it tomorrow. Pics to follow.

To put this arrival in perspective: ordered on November 23, maybe here January 10. Not complaining, just happy to have it show up.


----------



## nuvostokguy

Got it. Wearing it.


----------



## Sekondtime

nuvostokguy said:


> Mine landed in Denver yesterday and is "in transit" to me, so says tracking. I might even have it tomorrow. Pics to follow.
> 
> To put this arrival in perspective: ordered on November 23, maybe here January 10. Not complaining, just happy to have it show up.


So is this a massive delay from Russia Post?


----------



## nuvostokguy

Sekondtime said:


> So is this a massive delay from Russia Post?


I didn't start or name this thread but, yeah, 8 weeks from payment is "massive" compared with the two weeks or so that some buyers experience ordering a Vostok. Or compared to the less-than-a-week I experience when I order from Long Island Watch here in the US of A. Hey, I'm just glad this one arrived.


----------



## Sekondtime

nuvostokguy said:


> I didn't start or name this thread but, yeah, 8 weeks from payment is "massive" compared with the two weeks or so that some buyers experience ordering a Vostok. Or compared to the less-than-a-week I experience when I order from Long Island Watch here in the US of A. Hey, I'm just glad this one arrived.


Sorry to pick on your post nuvostokguy but this thread irritates the hell out of me!

It has become a place for whingeing and moaning about delays which are accorded to the Russian postal service with very limited evidence that that is who is at fault. Often these delays are caused by Customs, or the respective Customs and postal service of the destination country or the distance travelled by the parcel. That is not the problem of Russia Post.

Again, sorry to pick on your post, you just happened to be the latest person to post when I spotted this thread again! I would prefer this thread to be closed by the moderator but I doubt that will happen on WUS.

Sekondtime.


----------



## mroatman

Sekondtime said:


> This thread irritates the hell out of me! It has become a place for whingeing and moaning about delays which are accorded to the Russian postal service with very limited evidence that that is who is at fault.


Have to agree.


----------



## Kittycat

On a positive note, I received a watch (my first Vostok!) from Chistopol to Paris in 8 days over the holidays. Not bad at all IMO  P.S. according to tracking, it only spent one minute (!) in customs. I'm sure it would have been longer if the parcel had been inspected.


----------



## nuvostokguy

Kittycat said:


> On a positive note, I received a watch (my first Vostok!) from Chistopol to Paris in 8 days over the holidays. Not bad at all IMO  P.S. according to tracking, it only spent one minute (!) in customs. I'm sure it would have been longer if the parcel had been inspected.


That sure beats my 8 weeks!


----------



## linux.author

hey folks - glad i'm not the only one with some watches in transit through international postal services... the good thing is that i did my purchasing through amazon, so there is a guarantee in case of a no-show... although amazon has some pretty strict timeline/delivery guidelines and guarantees for delivery failure and for putting in a claim, i'm inclined to cut the seller a break when other folks are experiencing the same problems...

at any rate the outside window of being able to file amazon's A-Z guarantee claim is up to 90 days (and is short as three business days following stated delivery)... one order is getting ready to hit the one-month mark... i hope any backlogs get cleared out quickly...

looking forward to the watches, but i'm patient

if only someone did some importing and selling in domestic channels in CONUS...

willie
on the warm-weather Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Sekondtime

linux.author said:


> hey folks - glad i'm not the only one with some watches in transit through international postal services... the good thing is that i did my purchasing through amazon, so there is a guarantee in case of a no-show... although amazon has some pretty strict timeline/delivery guidelines and guarantees for delivery failure and for putting in a claim, i'm inclined to cut the seller a break when other folks are experiencing the same problems...
> 
> at any rate the outside window of being able to file amazon's A-Z guarantee claim is up to 90 days (and is short as three business days following stated delivery)... one order is getting ready to hit the one-month mark... i hope any backlogs get cleared out quickly...
> 
> looking forward to the watches, but i'm patient
> 
> if only someone did some importing and selling in domestic channels in CONUS...
> 
> willie
> on the warm-weather Gulf of Mexico


Sorry Linux.author to use your post but this is yet another post in this thread which is nothing to do with Russia Post.

I reiterate that this thread should be closed.


----------



## sonics

*Jan 18, 2017*03:11 am

*Awaiting for departure from RussiaRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo MMPO Tsekh-2 
*Jan 15, 2017*08:08 am

*SortingRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo Tsekh-1 
*Jan 13, 2017*12:43 pm

*Arrived to Russian FederationRussian Post*Domodedovo AOPP 
*Jan 13, 2017*11:19 am

*Awaiting for departure from RussiaRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo MMPO Tsekh-2 
*Jan 11, 2017*05:37 pm

*SortingRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo Tsekh-1 
*Jan 08, 2017*02:19 pm

*Arrived to Russian FederationRussian Post*Domodedovo AOPP 
*Jan 08, 2017*02:42 am

*Awaiting for departure from RussiaRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo MMPO Tsekh-2 
*Jan 06, 2017*12:44 pm

*Released from RF customsRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo MMPO Tsekh-2 
*Jan 06, 2017*12:43 pm

*Handed over to the customsRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo MMPO Tsekh-2 
*Jan 06, 2017*10:21 am

*Arrived at the customs of RussiaRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo MMPO Tsekh-2 
*Jan 04, 2017*05:24 pm

*Sorting completeRussian Post*Moskva 639 
*Jan 04, 2017*02:31 pm

*Arrived at the Post officeRussian Post*Moskva 639 

Waiting and tea drinking up to now.
Lazy Bi...es!! Someone has to kick them in their a...!


----------



## Sekondtime

Don't forget that your item hit the Russian postal Service during the Russian Orthodox Christmas period and that the 5th, 6th Jan are public holidays and the 7th was Orthodox Christmas Day. 

WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD!!!!


----------



## mroatman

Sekondtime said:


> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD!!!!


Even so, another one would surely be opened soon after... :roll:


----------



## nuvostokguy

mroatman said:


> Even so, another one would surely be opened soon after... :roll:


I have an idea for another thread: Dash's new life in Estonia. How about it?


----------



## Limewater

sonics said:


> *Jan 18, 2017*03:11 am*Awaiting for departure from RussiaRussian Post*Mr Lts Vnukovo MMPO Tsekh-2



For what it's worth, shipping for my last watch was listed in the same status until the USPS registered its arrival, so there's a good chance it's already in transit or US customs or something, despite the described status.


----------



## mroatman

nuvostokguy said:


> I have an idea for another thread: Dash's new life in Estonia. How about it?


Haha, it's coming, I promise! Here's a teaser


----------



## hmaier

For those wondering about the russian post's delivery time, here is my follow up from Meranom to Paris, France.

French Post
Delivered31 January 2017, 08:55 France

Arrived at the customs of France28 January 2017, 14:18 France


Russian Post
Awaiting release from Russia19 January 2017, 04:14 190970, Saint Petersburg

Released from RF customs18 January 2017, 09:52 190977, Saint Petersburg

Handed over to the customs18 January 2017, 09:51 190977, Saint Petersburg

Arrived at the customs of Russia18 January 2017, 01:25 190977, Saint Petersburg

Departed from local distribution center17 January 2017, 19:53 190970, Saint Petersburg

Arrived at the local distribution center17 January 2017, 11:09 190970, Saint Petersburg

Departed from local distribution center16 January 2017, 21:12 420960, Kazan

Arrived at the local distribution center14 January 2017, 16:00 420960, Kazan

Departed from local distribution center14 January 2017, 06:57 422999, Chistopol

Arrived at the Post office13 January 2017, 15:11 422980, Chistopol


----------



## hmaier

Sekondtime said:


> Don't forget that your item hit the Russian postal Service during the Russian Orthodox Christmas period and that the 5th, 6th Jan are public holidays and the 7th was Orthodox Christmas Day.
> 
> WILL SOMEBODY PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD!!!!


I wonder you get that mad about this thread!It allows people to post about actual delivery time and allows people waiting for their packet to figure out if delivery time is reasonnable or if they should file a complaint

My experience is that Russian postal service is ok as long as the packet has to move within Russian borders. Given the distance between Chistopol and St Petersburg, the time taken seems ok.

However, the time to make the packet reach France is kinda long! Whose fault is it? Did it wait for days before being taken into account? Did the postal donkey take 10 days to go from St Petersburg to Paris? I don't know, but it seems kinda long however.

I've bought watches in Singapore that came faster despite free shipping.

Nothing to get mad about


----------



## Sekondtime

Yet again we see another post which has nothing to do with massive delays. And therein lies my beef with this thread. 

I will continue to challenge any post in this thread which has nothing to do with delays or Russia Post and I repeat that this thread should be closed.


----------



## sonics

Noone forces you to read this thread. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Commodore_Johnny

^^What sonics said, you're not being forced and it's not like its taking up space on your computer. I find it helpful, I order watches from Russia infrequently, and every time I do order it seems that something completely different is happening with the Russian Post Office, I find it nice to be able to know, deleting the thread takes that away.


----------



## hmaier

Sekondtime said:


> Yet again we see another post which has nothing to do with massive delays. And therein lies my beef with this thread.
> 
> I will continue to challenge any post in this thread which has nothing to do with delays or Russia Post and I repeat that this thread should be closed.


1st: I'd say I've been quite fair saying 4 days from Chistopol to St Petersburg seems decent given how far it is and the global state of russian infrastructures (nothing offensive here, just take a google streetview in the streets of Chistopol ...).
Honestly, the only thing I wonder is why the watch had to wait 9 days to go from St Petersburg to France, especially given the fact the pack stated it used airplane. Don't know whose fault it is. Don't even know if its a "fault".I'm not expecting super fast delivery when it comes from far away with free shipping.

2nd:the use of this thread?well, for me it was the fact i saw people had to wait and that seeing the pack staying in StPEtersburg for so long wasn't something scary and that i should'nt file a complaint

Overall, i 'm satisfied with Meranom and the way Russian post worked. Definitely not the fastest post service in the world, but kinda ok (to be honest, sometimes US customs are just ridiculously slow to allow a pack to get in the country. Same, I've sent once a postcard from Italy to France and it took like a month ...)

Maybe you're Russian and take it like an offense to your country, but it's not. And again, this thread helps people wondering if they should be afraid or not when delivery gets the slowy way


----------



## linux.author

folks - i have nothing against the postal services of the Russian Federation - i blame customs officials and/or procedures for delays (you should see today's picture in the Wall Street Journal of customs gals in Miami digging through flower boxes from South America for delivery for Valentines Day next week)...

my latest order was on Jan. 17 - the watch was delivered to the Florida Gulf Coast yesterday - 22 days...

i consider that acceptable (although i wish the sender had sent me tracking info - luckily our postal gal had our neighbor sign for the package)

willie
on the happy Gulf of Mexico


----------



## do_checkdate

I've had a couple of orders that seemed to be stuck at customs for a few days that just weren't updated until they arrived. I'm often surprised by how fast Russian Post is, given the state of infrastructure! 20 days to travel 2,000 miles doesn't seem so bad!


----------



## Sekondtime

do_checkdate said:


> I've had a couple of orders that seemed to be stuck at customs for a few days that just weren't updated until they arrived. I'm often surprised by how fast Russian Post is, given the state of infrastructure! 20 days to travel 2,000 miles doesn't seem so bad!


So why not post in this thread instead? https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/super-fast-service-russia-post-congratulations-3053170-8.html


----------



## Sekondtime

hmaier said:


> 1st: I'd say I've been quite fair saying 4 days from Chistopol to St Petersburg seems decent given how far it is and the global state of russian infrastructures (nothing offensive here, just take a google streetview in the streets of Chistopol ...).
> Honestly, the only thing I wonder is why the watch had to wait 9 days to go from St Petersburg to France, especially given the fact the pack stated it used airplane. Don't know whose fault it is. Don't even know if its a "fault".I'm not expecting super fast delivery when it comes from far away with free shipping.
> 
> 2nd:the use of this thread?well, for me it was the fact i saw people had to wait and that seeing the pack staying in StPEtersburg for so long wasn't something scary and that i should'nt file a complaint
> 
> Overall, i 'm satisfied with Meranom and the way Russian post worked. Definitely not the fastest post service in the world, but kinda ok (to be honest, sometimes US customs are just ridiculously slow to allow a pack to get in the country. Same, I've sent once a postcard from Italy to France and it took like a month ...)
> 
> Maybe you're Russian and take it like an offense to your country, but it's not. And again, this thread helps people wondering if they should be afraid or not when delivery gets the slowy way


Firstly, I have no links nor allegiance to Russia so my concern is nothing to do with national pride but more a question of fairness. Basically, this thread is mostly not used for the purpose of the thread title and most of the delays where they occur cannot be attributed to Russia Post but to customs services or domestic customs/postal services in the receiving countries. The thread gives a misleading view of Russia Post and I believe this to be unfair.

Anyway, why do so many forum members manage to search out this negative sounding thread to post about their quick and successfully delivered parcels rather than https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/super-fast-service-russia-post-congratulations-3053170-8.html ?


----------



## nitroproof

Delivered my new Amphibia in 3 weeks!


----------



## tokareva

This is not a complaint, my package arrived in St.Petersburg on
11Feb and the site says it will be stored at post office until March 15.Has anybody seen this before? Its not a big deal to me, just wondering why it would say that.I think it also might be an error ,because it says it can be delivered for 100 rubles.


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> This is not a complaint, my package arrived in St.Petersburg on
> 11Feb and the site says it will be stored at post office until March 15.Has anybody seen this before? Its not a big deal to me, just wondering why it would say that.I think it also might be an error ,because it says it can be delivered for 100 rubles.


Perhaps the sender did not pay the correct amount for the weight of the item. The 100 rubles could be the outstanding amount and it will be stored until payment is made or released and sent back to the sender after March 15 for non payment.

Best to get in touch with the sender immediately.

Just a theory.


----------



## tokareva

mariomart said:


> Perhaps the sender did not pay the correct amount for the weight of the item. The 100 rubles could be the outstanding amount and it will be stored until payment is made or released and sent back to the sender after March 15 for non payment.
> 
> Best to get in touch with the sender immediately.
> 
> Just a theory.


 It is a good theory Mario, but I think it said 100 rubles to be delivered locally,plus it shipped from Meranom so I doubt they didn't add sufficient postage,but who knows you may be right.I hope its just a mistake, but like I said, not too worried about it, just never saw that before.

P.S. Thank you


----------



## mariomart

tokareva said:


> It is a good theory Mario, but I think it said delivered locally,plus it shipped from Meranom so I doubt they didn't add sufficient postage,but who knows you may be right.I hope its just a mistake, but like I said, not too worried about it, just never saw that before.


It could also be the extra seasonal cost of Postal Donkey hire (now I'm just going to sit here and wait for Sekondtime to smite me to hell ;-) lol )


----------



## tokareva

Apparently my package is back on its way,must have been some problem with the tracking system or something.Certainly wouldn't call it a massive delay.


----------



## antilucem

In spite of protestations to the contrary I wouldn't call this lightning quick and a cause for congratulations. 10 days have elapsed and we haven't even reached the inevitable customs delay yet, and for a few spares from Meranom.

When it arrives in the Philippines the story will be repeated, unfortunately. It appears to me that many of the delays are compensated by an efficient delivery service in the destination country like the UK, for example.


----------



## DerangedGoose

Mine is still waiting to leave St. Petersburg since the 22nd...


----------



## kev80e

At least Russian post send them in the right direction. I recently posted one to Denmark. It went :
Heathrow
New York
Jamaica N.Y
Oklahoma
Tulsa
3 different places in Chicago
Denmark.

The buyer luckily was very understanding.


----------



## mroatman

kev80e said:


> At least Russian post send them in the right direction. I recently posted one to Denmark. It went :
> Heathrow
> New York
> Jamaica N.Y
> Oklahoma
> Tulsa
> 3 different places in Chicago
> Denmark.
> 
> The buyer luckily was very understanding.


😂


----------



## mariomart

Russia Post has been great lately, but it was US Post that surprised me this week with a super speedy delivery time.

My one and only Pobeda was delivered to the Live Oak California, Post Office on 10 March and made it's way to Perth, Western Australia sorting office on 16 March  

The sorting office is 30 kilometers from my house, it then took 4 DAYS to go the last 30 kilometers. Australia Post is a massive fail .....


----------



## Sekondtime

Oh no! Not this tired old thread again!

If Russia Post has been so great lately why not post in  Super fast service from Russia Post! поздравляю!/Congratulations!


----------



## mariomart

Sekondtime said:


> Oh no! Not this tired old thread again!
> 
> If Russia Post has been so great lately why not post in  Super fast service from Russia Post! поздравляю!/Congratulations!


I have.


----------



## DerangedGoose

It seems Russian post has been a petulant child ever since relations soured between the US and RU. I have a Meranom order placed on 2/27 that has been "waiting for release" from RU since 3/18! This does not seem to bode well for my other packages coming from the country. Ukrainian sellers seem to be coming through normally (that is, slow as usual but not quite so glacial).


----------



## Aeterno

Well, package from Russia gave me face palms today! There was a slight delay nothing exceptional what was exceptional was UK's border force reading 20$USD as 208$USD and charging a whopping £43UKP including £8 handling fee. Checked out the $:£ exchange rate and they've charged 20% VAT. Doh!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Someone mentioned earlier that it took longer when shipments were processed through Saint Petersburg... Is that still the trend? 

I'm in NY and I'm dying to get my favorite watch back!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Never mind- Dmitry very quickly replied to my email saying this is normal... 

Carry on!


----------



## RKnack

My Soviet era Amphibia order is doing something similar:

Origin Country - Tracking Consuming: 390 ms

2017-04-27 23:16 Sankt-Peterburg MSC 190960, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange

2017-04-22 01:37 Kazanskij LPC Cex Obmena Pocht. Otpravl. 420302, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки

2017-04-19 14:51 Kazanskij LPC Cex Posy`lok 420306, Processing, Sorting

2017-04-18 11:32 Elabuga MRP 423639, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange

2017-04-18 08:20 Elabuga 423600, Acceptance, Single, Соединённые Штаты Америки

Just hoping it leaves St. Petersburg straight for the USA. I already have the new hands, re-lume kit, and mesh band waiting here for it!


----------



## LBPolarBear

Ha! I think you're right-


----------



## LBPolarBear

Aw hell. Looks like I'm on the slow boat... This means it's bring loaded onto a shipping container doesn't it


----------



## mariomart

LBPolarBear said:


> Aw hell. Looks like I'm on the slow boat... This means it's bring loaded onto a shipping container doesn't it


Don't lose faith just yet. There are few more steps involved before it gets to leave the Motherland. Your patience will be rewarded ...... eventually 

Here is what to expect in the near future (taken from my own inbound piece).


----------



## RKnack

Good grief - how many "Inward Offices of Exchange" are there...?

Number: RBxxxxxxxxxxxxRU
Package Status: In Transit
Destination Country: United States
2017-04-18 08:20 RUSSIAN FEDERATION, Acceptance, Your item was accepted at 8:20 am on April 18, 2017 in RUSSIAN FEDERATION.
Origin Country: Russian Federation
2017-04-29 12:33 Sankt-Peterburg MSC 190960, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2017-04-29 05:18 Sankt-Peterburg MSC CSPO 190967, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2017-04-27 23:16 Sankt-Peterburg MSC 190960, Processing, Arrival at inward office of exchange
2017-04-22 01:37 Kazanskij LPC Cex Obmena Pocht. Otpravl. 420302, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange, Соединённые Штаты Америки
2017-04-19 14:51 Kazanskij LPC Cex Posy`lok 420306, Processing, Sorting
2017-04-18 11:32 Elabuga MRP 423639, Processing, Departure from inward office of exchange
2017-04-18 08:20 Elabuga 423600, Acceptance, Single, Соединённые Штаты Америки
======================================
Powered by ALL-IN-ONE PACKAGE TRACKING | 17TRACK


----------



## LBPolarBear

mariomart said:


> Don't lose faith just yet. There are few more steps involved before it gets to leave the Motherland. Your patience will be rewarded ...... eventually
> 
> Here is what to expect in the near future (taken from my own inbound piece).
> 
> View attachment 11665266


Thanks man!!! I really can't wait to get her back =)


----------



## LBPolarBear

WOOHOOOO!!!


----------



## RKnack

LBPolarBear said:


> WOOHOOOO!!!


My tracking said the same thing yours did today. Maybe they'll be on the same flight...


----------



## LBPolarBear

WOOHOOHOO again!

So far so good on having a pretty quick shipment! Let's see how long it takes to get from JFK through customs and delivered to Long Beach- which is all of 15 minutes from the airport LOL


----------



## LBPolarBear

Can someone explain to me why my watch landed at JFK airport, just a few miles from me, and then got sent to Stamford Connecticut??? LOL


----------



## LBPolarBear

Delivered!!!!!!

Shipped on 4/19 delivered 5/9... a victory for Victory Day!!!

Thanks Dmitry!!!! :-! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## mroatman

Sooooo....not a massive delay at all. In fact, quite reasonable. 

I'm starting to side with Sekondtime on this thread... :roll:


----------



## LBPolarBear

Not a massive delay at all! I think a lot of problems occur around the holidays, which is one of the reasons I waited to send my watch back until the end of February... Seems like it paid off!


----------



## RKnack

mine left Stamford, CT yesterday, so hopefully by the weekend...


----------



## LBPolarBear

So did mine actually, so yours might just show up tomorrow....!


----------



## Sekondtime

mroatman said:


> Sooooo....not a massive delay at all. In fact, quite reasonable.
> 
> I'm starting to side with Sekondtime on this thread... :roll:


Hear, hear!

Much discussion but nothing to do with "massive" delays from Russia Post.

Comrades, it does not seem to me to be appropriate to use this thread for a general discussion about where your parcel is in the delivery chain. Much of what is discussed has no involvement from or bearing on Russia Post.


----------



## RKnack

Mine is going to Michigan, so it has a bit further to go. Frustrating thing is, I got a notice on the 8th saying it had departed the facility at Stamford, CT, on May 8th, and was in transit, then no further updates. TODAY, I got yet ANOTHER notice saying it had left Stamford, on TODAY'S date, and was in transit. WTF? Did they hire idiots at the Stamford P.O.?

Oh, and the spare movement I ordered from another seller has been sitting in ISC New York since May 4th.

Seems like the US Post is just as guilty of causing delays as Russian Post, at times...


----------



## ghemml

The nightmare has started. And how the F**K it ended up in Hungary????


----------



## Sekondtime

ghemml said:


> The nightmare has started


This is not a "massive delay" and your watch has left Russia in a reasonablel amount of time considering the distance it has travelled.


----------



## Sekondtime

Come on guys, I thought we had stopped the inappropriate use if this thread.


----------



## ghemml

I am using EMS not normal registered mail.

Please do not paint a "only cheerily image" on Russian Postage lapse and sweep all the problems under the carpet.


----------



## ghemml

2 more days will be a month since I bought my watch, and so there is a massive delay as if I could do anything about it.....

BUT ENDING UP IN HUNGARY???? WTF????

So my purchase probably end up with someone else or go back to Russia, go back to Meranom again... then ship out all over again and the same process all over again.... WTF THIS IS????

If there is a problem... don't deny it...


----------



## Seamaster73

I've had a few things from Meranom track through Latvia on their way to the UK. No cause for concern. The total transit time is about the same as it's always been, two to three weeks.


----------



## ghemml

So 1 month for EMS? That is awfully long.

So their EMS stands for Extra Mileage Services.


----------

